# Black Mesa: Source Gameplay



## ViperXTR (Aug 7, 2012)

[yt]g-wfdgpCRXc[/yt]
I thought this project died eons ago D:


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Aug 7, 2012)

wow amazing i was waiting for years xd


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 7, 2012)

And you'll probably continue to wait for it for ages...


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Aug 7, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> And you'll probably continue to wait for it for ages...



i dont think so ,at this level of the game status i dont think they need other years xd


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 7, 2012)

Personally, I think this topic should be banned from discussion - if and when they release I will be the first to celebrate, but I feel that this "work in progress" has been in progress for far too long.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 7, 2012)

Hmmm Black Mesa or Ep. 3. Which will show up first?


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 7, 2012)

I think Duke Nukem Forever 2 will arrive first...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 2, 2012)

Holy crap people! There is now a counter on the page:

http://blackmesasource.com/



> Forum seems to be going down periodically, here's the post:
> 
> Community Update
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Holy crap people! There is now a counter on the page:
> 
> http://blackmesasource.com/



Think somebody hacked the page?

Can't be real.


----------



## MainframeTM (Sep 2, 2012)

Being someone who has been working on a mod (thou for another game) for ages I can understand the delay. I hope it gets released when they want, and no sooner.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr McC said:


> Think somebody hacked the page?
> 
> Can't be real.



Why not, its been forever already.


----------



## Frick (Sep 2, 2012)

I read about this years ago, so refresh my memory: what is this exactly? Iirc its not just HL source right?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 2, 2012)

Frick said:


> I read about this years ago, so refresh my memory: what is this exactly? Iirc its not just HL source right?



Well if you know anything about HL Source released by Valve then you know that it is a terrible export to the new Source Engine. 

Enter Black Mesa: Source, a mod that brings higher resolution textures and all the glory of the latest Source engine to HL1 requiring a complete remake up and probably from the ground up rebuild.

Basically so that HL1 looks like HL2 and not like it's from 1998.


----------



## marcosamerio (Sep 2, 2012)

¿This game is free or have a pre rquisit, like have any source game?

Bye


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 3, 2012)

I think it's just a stand-alone Source engine game...? 

Their page will say.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 3, 2012)

I think it has to at least be an HL2 Mod requiring HL2 maybe EP 1 or 2 as well.


----------



## TheOne (Sep 3, 2012)

marcosamerio said:


> ¿This game is free or have a pre rquisit, like have any source game?
> 
> Bye



http://wiki.blackmesasource.com/System_Requirements



> Black Mesa will require the *Source SDK Base 2007* to run. Many Source games purchasable through *Steam* come with the Shared Resources, including the SDK, that you will need in order to run Black Mesa. To see if you can run Black Mesa, open Steam and look in the tools tab. If you see an entry titled Source SDK Base 2007, you can run Black Mesa.
> 
> *As of July, 2011, Valve made the Source SDK free for anyone to download.[1] This means that users who create new Steam accounts will be able to play Black Mesa without having to purchase any games. [2][3]*
> 
> ...


----------



## marcosamerio (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks TheOne

Bye


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 3, 2012)

Is this still on the source engine? if so I could care less.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 3, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Is this still on the source engine? if so I could care less.



I agree they took WAY too long to finish this mod. If I wanted to play HL1 I would play HL1 on goldsrc :/


----------



## qubit (Sep 3, 2012)

While I played HL2 three times over, I never played HL1 all the way through and now it looks and sounds too crabby by modern standards.

This awesome mod will allow me to finally play HL1 all the way through!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 3, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Is this still on the source engine? if so I could care less.



Fine whatever Negative Nancy. Sure it's long in the tooth but this still look good. And I like new engines and pretty candy myself.


----------



## Frick (Sep 3, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Is this still on the source engine? if so I could care less.



Ssooo.. You do care then?


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 3, 2012)

They now have countdown on their webpage. If it's for the game release i'll eat my own hair...


----------



## erixx (Sep 3, 2012)

I have finished HL1 twice... HL2 although like it, cannot stand the tunnels with crabs and did not finish.
The new Counterstrike Global Ops uses Source2? It looks "eatable"... Could be a big nice change for HL1....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 3, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> They now have countdown on their webpage. If it's for the game release i'll eat my own hair...



Why don't you read a few posts above (the one from me). And get out the scissors!


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks too COD/BF style :shadedshu

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Seems like they just wanna cash in on HL success and the droves of people who have been waiting like +6yrs for the next installment.

If all they have is this standardized game format they can keep it as long as they want


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 3, 2012)

the news is on moddb.com http://www.moddb.com/mods/black-mesa


----------



## Zehnsucht (Sep 3, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Looks too COD/BF style :shadedshu
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> ...



Umm... You know they have been working on this for like 8 years? 
I gave up waiting four or five years ago. Did not think I would ever see the day me playing Black Mesa.


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 3, 2012)

And they can keep working on it! Looks like a COD/BF style generic FPS pos. They can make it look as nice as they want.

I want my crowbar and gravity gun.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Sep 3, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> And they can keep working on it! Looks like a COD/BF style generic FPS pos. They can make it look as nice as they want.
> 
> I want my crowbar and gravity gun.



It's... it's... it is Half Life 1. In HD.  No grav gun in HL1. 

HL2 was crap compared to HL1. But maybe I have nostalgia glasses on.


----------



## qubit (Sep 3, 2012)

Zehnsucht said:


> Umm... You know they have been working on this for like 8 years?
> I gave up waiting four or five years ago. Did not think I would ever see the day me playing Black Mesa.



Agreed. Also, the gameplay is expected to be around 8-10 hours, with little to no replay value. There's no way it was worth the wait even if it's a grade A job. Oh well, at least it will be free.

Similarly, the same logic applies to HL3/EP3 from Valve, but even more so, because they'll charge for it, so it better be something truely epic to make it worth the wait. I don't think any game could scale to such heights to compensate for the wait after being in development hell for so damned long.

Mind you, they did alright with Duke Nukem Forever, didn't they?  Kidding, I never waited for it, lol.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 3, 2012)

People complaining about a completely free mod? Really?

At this rate I'll end up agreeing with developers. We deserve all the bad things that happen to PC gaming.


----------



## qubit (Sep 3, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> People complaining about a completely free mod? Really?
> 
> At this rate I'll end up agreeing with developers. We deserve all the bad things that happen to PC gaming.



Agreed, but damn, come on, free or not, why is it taking so long? It gets very frustrating and does make people feel jaded, me included. It's reasonable that people will want to vent a bit about it.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 3, 2012)

qubit said:


> Agreed, but damn, come on, free or not, why is it taking so long? It gets very frustrating and does make people feel jaded, me included. It's reasonable that people will want to vent a bit about it.



Why it takes so long? Well it takes at least 2 years to professional developers to make games, real good games take 5. That's 20+ (nowadays 100+) people working 8 h a day. This is a mod, they are not paid, they can't devote 8 h a day to making it (for the sake of sanity) and I doubt they were 20 people, more like 10.

I've been involved in mod development. It's fun, until it becomes too serious (is there anythng more serious than making a remake of HL1??), internal "deadlines" are set, and there's high expectations (quality expected everywhere), etc. Then it becomes a nightmare. *It's your free time* and instead of playing or being with family members, you have to spend a significant amount of time, doing the exact same thing you do on work, with deadlines and expectations that resemble way too much your actual work, despite suposedly being a hobby. No one really sets these expectations and deadlines, other than you yourself and your partners, but at this point you do feel like you HAVE to go through all of that, because there's people waiting for the mod and you want to succeed and finish it. In comparison to BMS, it was a very small mods I was involved in for HL1 and UT, and the audience was very very small, I can only imagine the nightmare that the BMS team has gone through.

So no, I don't think it's reasonable to criticize their work in that manner. I'm mostly talking about midget here tho (no offense). I think it's reasonable to ask when it's going to be released, etc. But to complain about the quality or the gameplay and whatnot... I think it's essential to first ask yourself if you would go through all of that, and how much *of your life* would you be willing to devote to it, before even commenting on the issue. It's taken them 8 years, yeah, "wtf I had to wait 8 years", right? No. Read the above paragraph again and think of it from their perspective, yeah, it's been 8 fucking years!!! Be grateful or stfu ffs... (again no offense to anyone)


----------



## qubit (Sep 3, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> Why it takes so long? Well it takes at least 2 years to professional developers to make games, real good games take 5. That's 20+ (nowadays 100+) people working 8 h a day. This is a mod, they are not paid, they can't devote 8 h a day to making it (for the sake of sanity) and I doubt they were 20 people, more like 10.
> 
> I've been involved in mod development. It's fun, until it becomes too serious (is there anythng more serious than making a remake of HL1??), internal "deadlines" are set, and there's high expectations (quality expected everywhere), etc. Then it becomes a nightmare. *It's your free time* and instead of playing or being with family members, you have to spend a significant amount of time, doing the exact same thing you do on work, with deadlines and expectations that resemble way too much your actual work, despite suposedly being a hobby. No one really sets these expectations and deadlines, other than you yourself and your partners, but at this point you do feel like you HAVE to go through all of that, because there's people waiting for the mod and you want to succeed and finish it. In comparison to BMS, it was a very small mods I was involved in for HL1 and UT, and the audience was very very small, I can only imagine the nightmare that the BMS team has gone through.
> 
> So no, I don't think it's reasonable to criticize their work in that manner. I'm mostly talking about midget here tho (no offense). I think it's reasonable to ask when it's going to be released, etc. But to complain about the quality or the gameplay and whatnot... I think it's essential to first ask yourself if you would go through all of that, and how much *of your life* would you be willing to devote to it, before even commenting on the issue. It's taken them 8 years, yeah, "wtf I had to wait 8 years", right? No. Read the above paragraph again and think of it from their perspective, yeah, it's been 8 fucking years!!! Be grateful or stfu ffs... (again no offense to anyone)



Thanks man, that's a great explanation. 

As you say, a mod is one thing, but here they're recreating the whole game, a different ball game.

On top of all this self-sacrifice, they'll never even get paid for all that effort! I have to admit that I wouldn't be motivated to finish something as big as this in my spare time for no financial compensation. Fuck it.

Given all this, I can see why it would take forever to finish. In the light of all this, it's not such an unreasonably long time to wait for it. I'll certainly be making my PayPal donation for this.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 3, 2012)

http://www.strategyinformer.com/news/19685/black-mesa-getting-14th-september-release-date


The first part of the game... what a sham.. 8 years to make 8 hours worth of single player


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 3, 2012)

I think it's funny that the YouTube video still says 2009 LOL!
http://www.youtube.com/user/blackmesasourcemedia


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 3, 2012)

jmcslob said:


> I think it's funny that the YouTube video still says 2009 LOL!
> http://www.youtube.com/user/blackmesasourcemedia



I think that was the video posted in 2009. It showd the state of the mod in 2009, not that it would be released in 2009. They've never given any release date  afaik. Only "when it's done".


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 3, 2012)

I will download this game and enjoy it...
Late or not WHATEVER! right...
I was watching the videos of the testing and I see how much work they put into this...I bet it will be fun and I also don't think we'll ever see a HL3 or HL2 ep3


----------



## qubit (Sep 3, 2012)

jmcslob said:


> I also don't think we'll ever see a HL3 or HL2 ep3



I think it's odd that Valve never bothered making it, considering how popular the game is and how many awards it has won. They know they'd have an instant hit. Odd, very odd.

Still, I reckon we will see it eventually, just like we did with Duke Nukem Forever - but hopefully we won't have to wait that long and it'll be a much better effort.


----------



## TheOne (Sep 4, 2012)

Personally I think that one of the biggest hold-ups was probably them waiting for "_HL2: EP3_" to see if they would re-visit "_Xen_" so they could match their designs, especially since  they are only releasing the chapters up until the last four; "_Xen_", "_Gonarch's Lair"_, "_Interloper_", and "_Nihilanth_" are still in-development.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 4, 2012)

Personally I think it is going to be great to play this!!! Only a little over 10 more days to wait.........


----------



## xxdozer322 (Sep 4, 2012)

FML  i still havent passed HL2


----------



## Phusius (Sep 4, 2012)

didn't realize this half-life 1 remake was called black mesa source, sorry e-rocker, otherwise I wouldn't have made another topic...


----------



## fritoking (Sep 4, 2012)

Zehnsucht said:


> It's... it's... it is Half Life 1. In HD.  No grav gun in HL1.
> 
> *HL2 was crap compared to HL1*. But maybe I have nostalgia glasses on.


----------



## EiSFX (Sep 4, 2012)

i remember waiting for this mod since i first read about it on moddb before they even had there own website or anything


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 4, 2012)

So excited for this! .


----------



## TheOne (Sep 4, 2012)

Phusius said:


> didn't realize this half-life 1 remake was called black mesa source, sorry e-rocker, otherwise I wouldn't have made another topic...



It was originally called *Black Mesa: Source*, but years ago Valve asked them to remove Source from the title to avoid any confusion on who made it, its now just *Black Mesa*.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 4, 2012)

qubit said:


> Thanks man, that's a great explanation.
> 
> As you say, a mod is one thing, but here they're recreating the whole game, a different ball game.
> 
> ...



Actually that's not true. It takes long to develop a game from scratch. You have to first outline what you even want to do, concept images, concept graphics, game plot, problems during development, decisions during production etc etc. Things can go as far as how green should the grass be or should commandos soldiers have green camo or the grey urban camo.
All this can accumulate loads of work time.

In case of Black Mesa, they had everything done already, they just had to remake it. Which still requires time, granted, but nowhere near as much as doing it from scratch.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to this


----------



## qubit (Sep 4, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Actually that's not true. It takes long to develop a game from scratch. You have to first outline what you even want to do, concept images, concept graphics, game plot, problems during development, decisions during production etc etc. Things can go as far as how green should the grass be or should commandos soldiers have green camo or the grey urban camo.
> All this can accumulate loads of work time.
> 
> In case of Black Mesa, they had everything done already, they just had to remake it. Which still requires time, granted, but nowhere near as much as doing it from scratch.



Perhaps, I dunno. I think you should direct this comment at benetanegia, as he knows a lot more about this than me. 

One thing I do know though, is that remaking something with improved graphics and sound won't be trivial either.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 4, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Actually that's not true. It takes long to develop a game from scratch. You have to first outline what you even want to do, concept images, concept graphics, game plot, problems during development, decisions during production etc etc. Things can go as far as how green should the grass be or should commandos soldiers have green camo or the grey urban camo.
> All this can accumulate loads of work time.
> 
> In case of Black Mesa, they had everything done already, they just had to remake it. Which still requires time, granted, but nowhere near as much as doing it from scratch.



All good points, but these guys don't make games for a living. They have been making this game in there spare time. I'm sure if they had a kickass studio, and a big bank they could have finished this years ago. We are lucky they are even completing this game.. I mean most people would have gave up working on something for so long, and not getting any kind of reward. And right now the only reward I see them getting for completing this will be that it's a hit and everybody loves it! So, all the people calling it "*Black Mesa: Forever*" should think about what they are saying and not be so harsh.. Last time I checked "Duke Nukem: Forever" made money after the long wait. What's these guys getting? A pat on the back?


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 4, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> In case of Black Mesa, they had everything done already, they just had to remake it. Which still requires time, granted, but nowhere near as much as doing it from scratch.



Yeah, that's not something the actual developing team does and in established developers it's done concurrently with the development of the previous game. It takes 2 to 5 years of actual working on models, textures, level design, gameplay, testing...

Conceptualization of the game can take several years if you count from the time someone had some idea until it becomes a full fledged project but that's beyond the point.

And whoever says the BMS team didn't have to work on the concept, is really, really wrong. BMS is not only adding new models and textures, it's about porting the "feeling" of HL1 to a more modern FPS constructed from scratch in a completely different engine. It was all explained in blog-ish posts in their forum (not directly but if you followed them, you ended up learning the whole process). They had to decide what to change, how much to change and in which way they wanted it changed in order to make it a "modern" FPS without sacrificing changing what made HL such a great game. They also had to plan the development like any other developer does. No one would ever be able to acomplish what they did if they were just a bunch of unnorganized people and they weren't, you could feel this simply by the high requirements to join their team. There was a lot of thought behind BMS, even before they started and a lot after they were in development too. In several ways they might have wasted more time on conceptualization than the original HL team, since the original team knew what they wanted to do and only had to go about to doing it.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah, they had to make concepts, you always have to when you're designing something, but like i said, you again know how zombies are suppose to look and how they attack. You just have to "facelift" them. Which is A LOT easier than making them from scratch. I mean it took probably ages for Valve to come up with zombies like we know thm and those screaming Houndeyes.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 4, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Yeah, they had to make concepts, you always have to when you're designing something, but like i said, you again know how zombies are suppose to look and how they attack. You just have to "facelift" them. Which is A LOT easier than making them from scratch. I mean it took probably ages for Valve to come up with zombies like we know thm and those screaming Houndeyes.



It's not as simple as you make it, and it's concept artists who do that while modelers and texturers are doing the work concurrently for other models, but let's concede that.

Now, level design? HL1 levels were mostly empty, now you have to fill them with something to make it look 2004+ and this poses two problems. First (because the priority is to keep HL1's feeling) you have to know to which extent this emptiness comes down to level of technology and to which point it was made on purpose to create a determinate feeling or atmosphere (lonelyness for example), before the action kicks in (level of tech could not be it, because other areas were populated with details, a lot of it had to come from "isolation/relaxation of senses" before the action kicks in, something Valve had mastered). Level design is NOT knowing how to use the editor, is also knowing how to create the levels so that the desired gameplay mechanics can happen, or so that it tells or contributes to the story and mindset of the player. BMS team had to take all those empty rooms and create them to match 2004 standards. That's problem number 2. The have to actually design the levels. And just to reiterate it, because you can never stress that enough, designing those levels is NOT opening up the editor and putting 4 walls here, and a crate here... There's a reason that de_dust 2 is by far the most played CS map, for example. It's level design is almost flawless. And btw, while we are at it, CS, CS:S and CS:GO are perfect examples of how level design has much more to it than placing boxes and walls here or there and using better textures and more poligons.


----------



## D007 (Sep 4, 2012)

Modding sucks.. It is a thankless, stress fest, full of cry babies and unappreciative children.. I learned that lesson the hard way... No more modding for me..


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 4, 2012)

@Benetanegia
I still stand by my argument. If you have the existing game which you want to remake, you just have to add more stuff and not ruin the original feel and in multiplayer games, not ruin the balance of the map. And thats basically it.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 4, 2012)

Sure man, that's basically it. Simple.


----------



## qubit (Sep 4, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> Sure man, that's basically it. Simple.



Yup, it's "simple" in the same way as when I have to make up my own news story from one or two stories. On a bigger story, it can take _hours_ and takes an awful lot of hard work and concentration. It's just the same with this mod, but on a waay bigger scale, so yeah, I won't belittle these modders efforts. Who are doing it for free. In their spare time. Respect.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 4, 2012)

I also have to admit that with the simplicity glasses on, the world is beutiful tho. Try it.

World peace: get a bunch of people in a room. Sign peace. Simples.

World hunger: make food, give food. Yay!


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 12, 2012)

Will I need HL1 or HL2 to play this?


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 14, 2012)

alexsubri said:


> Will I need HL1 or HL2 to play this?



No, this will be a standalone source game. But you will need the *Source SDK Base 2007* installed. Get it free on steam! 

Only 2 hours left! Who is excited? I for one am pumped!  I thought about making a new thread to ask this next question, but there is already to many threads.. So here goes.. What was your specs when you played HL1? 

Mine was:
*PII 400Mhz*
*128mb PC100*
*Monster Voodoo 2 8mb* (_awesome card_)
*2x 6gb harddrive* (_No raid just 2 drives)
*12x cdrom*_
*Soundblaster Live!*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> What was your specs when you played HL1?
> 
> Mine was:
> *PII 400Mhz*
> ...



Mine was:
*AMD K6-3D 450Mhz*
*64mb PC100*
*Voodoo 3 2000* 
*2GB Hard drive*
*8x cdrom*
*Soundblaster 16 PCI*


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 14, 2012)

1:30 Left! I'm exited! Check out what someone said on the Black Mesa facebook page! 







and check this out!
Here is the link to download the full res.






*EDIT: My belly is hurting... I may need to go home... hehehe*


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 14, 2012)

To think I'm home when its only 20 minutes away and I have to leave for Class. 

Will be thoroughly enjoying the crap out of it when I get home though.

THE BETS PART IS. I HAVE YET TO BEAT HL1  
I've beaten everything from HL2 and up several times but HL1's graphics were just too old school for me to get into.

COMMENCE AMAZING COMMENTS BELOW!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 14, 2012)

So.. No body else besides me and brandon wants to share there system spec's on the first Half Life play through? I figured everyone would eat that up... Come on post up guys... 

*EDIT: UNDER 10 MINUTES REMAINING! *


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 14, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> I've beaten everything from HL2 and up several times but HL1's graphics were just too old school for me to get into.



Yeah me too. And at this point I don't know why I never ended up playing it like around 2001 or so. But never did..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> So.. No body else besides me and brandon wants to share there system spec's on the first Half Life play through? I figured everyone would eat that up... Come on post up guys...
> 
> *EDIT: UNDER 10 MINUTES REMAINING! *



As soon as the timer ran out the website crashed LOL


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> As soon as the timer ran out the website crashed LOL



lol I've been watching it too.. lol I think they are putting up a new site. On my 1and1 site it could take a few minutes to update, maybe even up to 30 minutes.. That's if shit goes wrong.. lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> As soon as the timer ran out the website crashed LOL



Y2K!


----------



## GLD (Sep 14, 2012)

I am looking forward to this.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Y2K!



lol They just updated there facebook page... lol But like I said it may take a few minutes to get the new site up and running. 
*
I just read that the site is about 90% loaded.. So just a few more minutes.. 

UP!!!!

NOPE still Loading on the back end..*


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 14, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> So.. No body else besides me and brandon wants to share there system spec's on the first Half Life play through? I figured everyone would eat that up... Come on post up guys...
> 
> *EDIT: UNDER 10 MINUTES REMAINING! *



AMD K6-2 500 O/C 550Mhz w/ 2MB Pipeline burst cache on motherboard
3x 256mb PC-133 SDRAM
Amptron 598-LMR "Super 7" AT motherboard
SiS 530 w/ 8mb shared memory
20GB Maxtor Fireball "slim" 3.5in hard drive IDE 100/133
Lite-On 4x/2x/24x CD-Rom
Windows 98SE w/ Plus! Edition modification (added some features that were later built into Win2k, or it was a mod adding features from win2k to 98se... I forget... it wasn't the official Plus! edition)
eMachines 19in CRT 1280x1024
350w AT power supply, generic brand.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Y2K!



I LOL'd

I guess I'll have to wait a little longer for BMS... Oh well.. back to my marathon of Black Lagoon.


----------



## Wozzer (Sep 14, 2012)

Managed to get to the download manager by looking through the source.....
http://release.blackmesasource.com/pages/download_manager.html

Not getting much further with it. The second mirror seems better than Gamefront. Haven't tried the torrent.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't understand why they didn't just launch it on Steam since it was voted and approved by Green Light.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 14, 2012)

I am attempting GF download...seems to be timing out...wow can't even load game front.com main page.

Man these guys are having a party tonight I bet. As well they should!



1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't understand why they didn't just launch it on Steam since it was voted and approved by Green Light.



Boy, is that a good question.

Here is a torrent with updated tracker from /r/gaming (can't try it myself; at work):

http://www.mediafire.com/?khmzyygg4vetko0


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2012)

all the links are dead LOL, wouldn't they have thought about this before removing the timer?


----------



## Wozzer (Sep 14, 2012)

I hit 224kb/s on torrent before it dropped to 7.7kb/s.

Managed to get on average 133mb/s out of this download....
http://www.shacknews.com/file/32999/black-mesa-source-10-windows-free-game


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 14, 2012)

Well maybe they weren't prepared for the demand...though I am really not sure if that was foolish and poor foresight or not. How do you gauge such a thing in this type of case? 

If not for BT this would be even uglier...


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 14, 2012)

trying the torrent now... I'll let you know how it turns out
EDIT: torrent seems to be down atm.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2012)

Wasley said:


> I hit 224kb/s on torrent before it dropped to 7.7kb/s.
> 
> Managed to get on average 133mb/s out of this download....
> http://www.shacknews.com/file/32999/black-mesa-source-10-windows-free-game



Getting alittle over 400K with this shack news link, hope its the real deal 

Steam needs to get it up on their site so it can be downloaded directly.


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 14, 2012)

was just about to post that link... seems the best way to go atm.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 14, 2012)

If you add some more trackers to the torrent it starts to pick up. Currently ticking along at 2.8MB/s
I will leave mine up and seeding(my 40/40 connection with the 70 upload...)

udp://tracker.publicbt.com:80

http://www.gameupdates.org/announce.php

http://tracker.ccc.de/announce

udp://tracker.ccc.de:80

udp://tracker.istole.it:80

udp://tracker.openbittorrent.com:80


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Shacknews DL is going at about 500KB/s, says about 2 hours to finish. Which honestly, I'm in no hurry, thats fine by me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Shacknews DL is going at about 500KB/s, says about 2 hours to finish. Which honestly, I'm in no hurry, thats fine by me.



Same here, I am still at work so no rush. I need to move some of my games to my 2TB external for my 2600K at work


----------



## Wozzer (Sep 14, 2012)

Torrent was all over the place from high 200's to low 50's (kb/s). Returned back to Shacknews!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 14, 2012)

I was gonna try to get here and throw on a DVD or even SkyDrive but waiting not only seems like the better option it's apparently the only one...


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 14, 2012)

here's an alternate link to the torrent if you need it, you'll need to add the above posted trackers to it though

http://www.mediafire.com/?ba8kfb4xu4jjvna


----------



## Necrofire (Sep 14, 2012)

Coming from /r/gaming, full list of trackers here:

```
udp://tracker.istole.it:80/announce

udp://tracker.1337x.org:80/announce

http://www.gameupdates.org/announce.php

udp://tracker.publicbt.com:80/announce

udp://tracker.openbittorrent.com:80/announce

udp://fr33domtracker.h33t.com:3310/announce

http://exodus.desync.com:6969/announce
```

I pasted that into uTorrent, works fine.

And here's a webseed:

```
http://www.openmirror.in/
```

add the webseed like so:


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 14, 2012)

I gave up on the Shacknews link it was talking HOURS(2.5hrs when I cancelled it). Just add those extra trackers to the Torrent it's moving along quite well now.

Edit: DONE!!!  Mr. Freeman we have some catching up to do


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> I gave up on the Shacknews link it was talking HOURS(2.5hrs when I cancelled it). Just add those extra trackers to the Torrent it's moving along quite well now.
> 
> Edit: DONE!!!  Mr. Freeman we have some catching up to do



Mine is going around 400KB so by the time I get home it should be completed.


----------



## Necrofire (Sep 14, 2012)

Superfast peers are coming and going, I can't seem to hold onto any, however at least the openmirror is holding steady.


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 14, 2012)

same here... combined all those trackers.. got up to 700KB/sec download via the torrent for a little while... btw i'm uploading at up to 450KB/sec from time to time


----------



## Necrofire (Sep 14, 2012)

I bounce between 400KB/s to just under 2MB/s, I've limited upload to 100KB/s for now, I don't have the connection to go higher without killing download speeds


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 14, 2012)

Yea, I'm still at work as well... But I'm downloading it with my dual T1's when I stop getting the 403 Forbidden page..


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 14, 2012)

Now i'm bouncing between 1-1.4MB/sec with the upload limited to 100KB/sec... heh i'm still seeding the Abit site backup from a while ago... i guess I'll stop that for now


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 14, 2012)

Hopefully Gabe see how much everyone wants a new or old half life game and put out 3.. hehehe I'm sure he does.  Steam needs to put this on there main page!


----------



## martthefart (Sep 14, 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?khmzyygg4vetko0  this is the torrent link


----------



## Wozzer (Sep 14, 2012)

Cancelled the web download and went back to torrent after reading about the web seed. Back to 30kb/s. :shadedshu

Edit - I take that back. Now at 250kb/s


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 14, 2012)

martthefart said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?khmzyygg4vetko0  this is the torrent link



This torrent works good for me. Getting 800-1200K and includes all the trackers.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 14, 2012)

Seeding it wide open at 3.2-4.3MB/s Haven't even installed it yet myself. Too distracted with other things at the moment.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 14, 2012)

Done after 35 minutes with the torrent linked above.


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 14, 2012)

same torrent i'm using... only now the download has dropped like a rock. seems the one server with the high download rate decided to go away. went from 1MB/sec to 50KB/sec

edit: after 20min or so that server/user came back online... its a comcast server it seems... I guess they had to take it down or it got overwhelmed lol

Finished downloading... I'll start seeding after it installs.

Edit: Seeding


----------



## Wozzer (Sep 14, 2012)

More trackers.....




> udp://tracker.openbittorrent.com:80
> 
> udp://tracker.publicbt.com:80
> 
> ...


----------



## D007 (Sep 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't understand why they didn't just launch it on Steam since it was voted and approved by Green Light.



EEsh... I had to do a double take when I read this.. They didn't release the newly approved greenlight game, for steam release? That's pretty contradictory and just good ole fashioned tupid....


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 14, 2012)

Anybody played yet?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 14, 2012)

D007 said:


> EEsh... I had to do a double take when I read this.. They didn't release the newly approved greenlight game, for steam release? That's pretty contradictory and just good ole fashioned tupid....



It probably takes a while to go through negotiations with Steam after being Greenlit. They have to send in a build of the game and surely it has to be tested by Steam and modified to work/be distributed properly on the CDN.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 14, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> It probably takes a while to go through negotiations with Steam after being Greenlit. They have to send in a build of the game and surely it has to be tested by Steam and modified to work/be distributed properly on the CDN.



I've heard it's going to take a week before it's on steam.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 14, 2012)

"I've waited 8 years for this day."


----------



## erocker (Sep 14, 2012)

Almost ready!!! Just downloading Source SDK Base now...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 14, 2012)

Is this a remake of half life 1?


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 14, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Is this a remake of half life 1?



Yes


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 14, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Yes



can you buy it on steam. I never played the first one.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 14, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> can you buy it on steam. I never played the first one.



Yes, you can buy Half-Life: Source on Steam. 

This game, however, is free. All you need is the Source SDK Base 2007 from the Tools section of your game library. The game itself is NOT available on Steam at the moment, but the dev officially released it today via torrent and direct download mirrors.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes...but don't bother with HL:Source as it's barely better than the original which is very dated. That's why everyone is so amped about this instead. The fact it's free is just an awesome bonus.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 14, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes...but don't bother with HL:Source as it's barely better than the original which is very dated. That's why everyone is so amped about this instead. The fact it's free is just an awesome bonus.



True, BUT, Black Mesa: Source only goes up to Chapter 13 of the original game, so you miss out on all the space stuff. And, I recommended the Source version because there isn't much point in buying the outdated GoldSrc version. CS 1.6 is the exception, though.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 14, 2012)

For now yes...though who knows how long it will take (obviously).


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 14, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> For now yes...though who knows how long it will take (obviously).



Sigh...Yes I hope we don't have to wait another 5yrs to get the other half....


----------



## Wozzer (Sep 14, 2012)

Just played it for half hour or so. Extremely impressed. Graphics are spot on and there's a few easter eggs you have to look out for.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 14, 2012)

Awesome...

At INSTG8R--it's way more than half:

(17 Chapters)

Anomalous Materials
Unforseen Consequences 
Office Complex 
We've Got Hostiles 
Blast Pit 
Power Up 
On a Rail 
Apprehension 
Residue Processing 
Questionable Ethics 
Surface Tension 
Forget about Freeman! 
Lambda Core 
*Xen*
Gonarch's Lair 
Interloper 
Nihilanth


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 14, 2012)

Downloading now, can't wait!


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 14, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Awesome...
> 
> At INSTG8R--it's way more than half:
> 
> ...



It's been "centuries" since I played HL. I thought they had it done up to Lamda Core and that they were working on Xen onwards...

I have had it loaded and ready to roll for a couple hours now but my mates over at SimJunkies are having a Goodwood SJ meet up and I am "hanging" with them on a Video Stream and Teamspeak and can pull myself away to fire it up 

Edit: NM Brain Fart your saying it IS more than Half


----------



## qubit (Sep 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Mine was:
> *AMD K6-3D 450Mhz*
> *64mb PC100*
> *Voodoo 3 2000*
> ...



PC Chips craptacular Socket 7 mobo with equally craptastic sis6326 IGP
Cyrix M2 333MHz CPU
64MB RAM
8GB HDD
Windows 98SE

The game ran like sh*t, including crashes due to the dodgy hardware in the mobo (they were all like this). I had that system for quite a while unfortunately. When I eventually upgraded to an AMD Athlon XP 2500+ (Barton core) and ATI 9800 Pro graphics card, the game flew.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2012)

qubit said:


> PC Chips craptacular Socket 7 mobo with equally craptastic sis6326 IGP
> Cyrix M2 333MHz CPU
> 64MB RAM
> 8GB HDD
> ...



I still have a SS of counterstrike beta back in 1999  I used a special tool that took off alot of the GFX settings and tweak it to the best possible. Its like 800x600 and I was barely getting 60FPS sometimes with most GFX off.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, its been well worth the wait.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> It's been "centuries" since I played HL. I thought they had it done up to Lamda Core and that they were working on Xen onwards...



Yes...that is correct. Why the frown? Like I said it's well more than half.

Getting 2.5MB/sec from Shacknews


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 15, 2012)

Has anyone found the crowbar yet? It is not in the location that it was in the original

NVM in the room past the intrance


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes...that is correct. Why the frown? Like I said it's well more than half.
> 
> Getting 2.5MB/sec from Shacknews



I went with the Torrent


----------



## qubit (Sep 15, 2012)

I've downloaded it with the torrent, on principle and will let it seed for several days, perhaps a week or so. However, as much as I want to play, it will have to wait until tomorrow cuz I'm knackered and going to sleep now.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 15, 2012)

WOW, I've been playing and it's well done!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 15, 2012)

downloading at 1.8MB/s via the official torrent with a few extra trackers added, overall going to take bout 40 minutes to download.... so excited but not excited about having a broked graphics card, i'll report back on how well it plays on intel HD 3x graphics


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

Still seeding it. Peaking at around 4.6MB/s I will prolly let it go all night.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> WOW, I've been playing and it's well done!



Agreed! Did anyone notice the icons on the non-BSOD'd Windows terminals? I recognized Firefox...

Also there is a _certain guy_ chatting with a research supervisor in an office. You can hear their voices but it's muffled. 

And the little Office Space bit was funny.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 15, 2012)

The intel GPU is overclocked to 1800Mhz and here are the settings that were used:







The only thing that it seems to struggle with is rendering liquids the FPS takes a nose dive there and big open areas with lots of objects gives it trouble too but still playable. 

I averaged about 22FPS during the ride Peaked at about 32fps and dipped to 9fps at liquid sequences. i think i am going to turn AA off. 


The rest is just some eye candy of the tram ride the fps counter is up in the top right hand corner 



Spoiler































































back to the game now


----------



## Kwod (Sep 15, 2012)

any install instructions?
I dled SDK 2007, but do I also need to dl 2006 SDK?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2012)

No. Just run the game installer and grab SDK 2007 then can be launched from Steam (or from installer at end). I had to restart Steam to get it to show in my Games list though.


----------



## Rowsol (Sep 15, 2012)

Well I just played for about an hour and either the game is harder or I'm getting worse at games.  

Also, what's up with the jump?  I can't get on even the slightest of ledges without crouch jumping.  Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Kwod (Sep 15, 2012)

Rowsol said:


> Well I just played for about an hour and either the game is harder or I'm getting worse at games.



I choose medium, and I'm in trouble LOL.


----------



## NHKS (Sep 15, 2012)

Black Mesa team deserves an applause!





Also,I must say, very good effort on the soundtrack by Joel Nielson


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 15, 2012)

Downloaded now! @ 750MB/s ! Stoked!! How did I forgot about this today?!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2012)

I have it downloaded. will install tomorrow and give it a spin.


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 15, 2012)

O_O Why am i just seeing this today, I've heard about Black Mesa before but didn't think it was a remake to HL1, my brain mut be giving away

downloading via torrent link now and getting about 715KB\s which is pretty good for the crappy internet we have, cant wait...


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 15, 2012)

Man I can't stop playing this game! They really did a great job!  I made my wife watch me up until the test chamber!.. I took her to the break room and told her I was going to show her something awesome! Then turned on the microwave and looked at her and said look how kickass that IS!! She looked at me like I was crazy and said and? I was like, "_You know how bad ass that was in 97!_"...lol They said it was 9 hours of content.. Well because I can't stop looking at everything.. It's going to take me 40 hours at this rate! lol Gabe needs to give these guys a job!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Last part of this sign made me laugh.


----------



## NHKS (Sep 15, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Man I can't stop playing this game! They really did a great job!  I made my wife watch me up until the test chamber!.. I took her to the break room and told her I was going to show her something awesome! Then turned on the microwave and looked at her and said look how kickass that IS!! She looked at me like I was crazy and said and? I was like, "_You know how bad ass that was in 97!_"...lol They said it was 9 hours of content.. Well because I can't stop looking at everything.. It's going to take me 40 hours at this rate! lol Gabe needs to give these guys a job!



that's a quinessential case of nostalgia!


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

Well I FINALLY fired it up. It really does look great. I haven't played HL in YEARS so I feel like a total noob and "trying" to remember the story but have been wandering pretty aimlessly so far.

The loading pauses are pretty abrupt and break the immersion a bit. I'm so rusty on my Source but wasn't there a "caching" command or something to help out with that?


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 15, 2012)

Rowsol said:


> Well I just played for about an hour and either the game is harder or I'm getting worse at games.
> 
> Also, what's up with the jump?  I can't get on even the slightest of ledges without crouch jumping.  Anyone else having this problem?



yea I am... i'm on "blast pit" and so far there are areas of the game where i have to hold shift+w and hit ctrl+space while still holding the other two keys just to make some jumps... its a bit tricky but if you get the combo just right you can make any (reasonable) jump every time. Yea.. it is a little more challenging this time around with some surprises thrown in. some areas are very familiar right off the bat and others take a little getting used to but overall I like the game/mod a lot.



brandonwh64 said:


> Has anyone found the crowbar yet? It is not in the location that it was in the original
> 
> NVM in the room past the intrance



Yea some things aren't where they were before. Some you get sooner and others you get later than you would in the original. I won't spoil which is which...

So far the only real issue, aside from the tricky jumping, is a sharp performance decrease when... 


Spoiler



...when the automated turrets placed by the soldiers open fire. For whatever reason the framerate takes a drastic drop. I go from 80+ fps all the way down to the high teens/low 20s.



Aside from that I'm loving the game so far.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

LOL The "Mighty Source Engine" won't even kick my card out of Idle Clocks  I have it totally cranked minus the AA(4x) The "power" of the 7970? Or the age of the Engine. 
Amusing anyway.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 15, 2012)

Since the game is now out, I removed the word footage from the title so people know this is the thread to chat about the gameplay (or whatever).

Carry on.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 15, 2012)

so manny crashes hehe


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 15, 2012)

Now that they proved they can properly redesign levels, models and everything else i want them to redesign They Hunger. And i'm willing to pay them 20 EUR for a full conversion of that Half-Life mod. Anyone else with me?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> LOL The "Mighty Source Engine" won't even kick my card out of Idle Clocks  I have it totally cranked minus the AA(4x) The "power" of the 7970? Or the age of the Engine.
> Amusing anyway.



Why not 8x AA? Though you can't see much difference.



brandonwh64 said:


> Has anyone found the crowbar yet? It is not in the location that it was in the original
> 
> NVM in the room past the intrance



No I didn't. Ended up with a gun first but that's only cuz the security guard got lifted up into the air and gutted by a mini-mob. Think I'm going back a little though. Yeah, it's no cakewalk on Medium.



Kreij said:


> Since the game is now out, I removed the word footage from the title so people know this is the thread to chat about the gameplay (or whatever).
> 
> Carry on.



Fantastic, thanks. Maybe that super-fanboy "BlackMesa" will actually make a post in here now. Though probably not...he really seemed intent on having his own thread about the game.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 15, 2012)

Ugh? I'm playing it on hard and it doesn't feel any more harder than original Half-Life. Granted, voltigaunts do more damage and they seem to charge up a bit faster but there is plenty of health kits and charge units...

It's interesting though that you get the powerful revolver almost straight away. In original Half-Life you got it late in the Blast Pit segment of the game. But you don't get the shotgun like you did in original. So, yeah they moved the stuff around a bit.

Oh, just a note if you're running low on health, those soda vending machines will restore you 1hp per drinked can so that's something i don't remember from the original. And you can drink quite a few of them.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2012)

IDK, man, I'd say I'm "old now" but I still do decently to pretty well in BF3, Tribes: Ascend, etc. Not apple-to-apples exactly but all games with guns generally require similar "skills".

I mean I am not struggling to stay alive but also not really finding it _easy_.

Edit: Speaking of those two games and this I am sitting here trying to figure out which I feel most like playing right now and having a hard time lol

Edit2: BM it is!


----------



## Rowsol (Sep 15, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> yea I am... i'm on "blast pit" and so far there are areas of the game where i have to hold shift w and hit ctrl space while still holding the other two keys just to make some jumps



Turn on always run in the options menu.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Why not 8x AA? Though you can't see much difference.


I'm not greedy? 

I guess I might as well try it might actually "wake up" my card. I was just shocked when I saw it was still sitting at Idle Clocks and playing along at a rock solid 60FPS 

My problem is it's been SO long since I have played it but I am trying desperately to remember the story but that just ends up getting me in trouble because I don't remember and should just fight it out fresh instead of trying to anticipate it.

The piss poor jump I can see is gonna be a problem the further in I get(Surely Gordon can manage a little better than the "skip" he has here)I may have to chuck back in HL2 just to see if it has always been THAT bad. 

But Top notch job from these guys. They may have taken an Eternity to get this thing together but it's been worth it so far.

I found this great video of a "then and now" Really shows how far it's really come. Been trying to "educate" some of my younger "CoD generation" friends to show them something that was pivotal in the history of FPS gaming.

Makes me feel kinda old tho...


----------



## nukemdukem (Sep 15, 2012)

here is a complete gameplay
http://youtu.be/DjzCBsvxc7s


----------



## qubit (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm up to the bit where Gordon is about to go into the test chamber, so I have a feel for it now: awesome!

It's HL2 on HL1, so the feel of the game is spot on. Shame on Valve for not doing this themselves...

I'm really gonna enjoy playing this.

Great vid, INSTG8R.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 15, 2012)

You know I would shame them as well for the disappointment HL Source was but at the same time, they allowed this to happen. So even their mistakes are good lol.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2012)

Greedy? Why do you even have such a powerful card then?

Honest question; not trying to give you a hard time in any way, just doesn't make a lot of sense to post about how your card isn't breaking a sweat in the slightest and not even have *all* the settings cranked.

Anyway, I am trying to avoid spoilers but wondering if I totally missed the crowbar. Is it before the first zombies appear? Please user spoiler tags if you answer, thanks.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Greedy? Why do you even have such a powerful card then?
> 
> Honest question; not trying to give you a hard time in any way, just doesn't make a lot of sense to post about how your card isn't breaking a sweat in the slightest and not even have *all* the settings cranked.
> 
> Anyway, I am trying to avoid spoilers but wondering if I totally missed the crowbar. Is it before the first zombies appear? Please user spoiler tags if you answer, thanks.



I dunno just always been satisfied with 4xAA just stuck in that "mode" out of habit I guess.

Won't spoil it but yes I think you may have passed the crowbar but you might be right on top of it as well. You really can't miss it anyway you HAVE to meet up with it pretty much. I just got it myself and remember it having a bit better reach...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 15, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> I dunno just always been satisfied with 4xAA just stuck in that "mode" out of habit I guess.
> 
> Won't spoil it but yes I think you may have passed the crowbar but you might be right on top of it as well. You really can't miss it anyway you HAVE to meet up with it pretty much. I just got it myself and remember it having a bit better reach...



Dude if he isn't going to give you a hard time about I will ! 

How dare you not max out your graphics on that card! You have disgraced your card with your insolence! Shame on you sir. Shame.

Dude.... Do yo self the favor and turn that S#$% up.  If not for simply the fact that YOU CAN! Greed ain't got nothing to do with it.

I game at 1920x1080 and I can notice a difference between 4xAA and 8xAA


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Dude if he isn't going to give you a hard time about I will !
> 
> How dare you not max out your graphics on that card! You have disgraced your card with your insolence! Shame on you sir. Shame.
> 
> Dude.... Do yo self the favor and turn that S#$% up.  If not for simply the fact that YOU CAN! Greed ain't got nothing to do with it.



I have always just used 4xAA it's always been "enough" AA for me. For YEARS so it's a tough habit to break. I assure you that EVERYTHING else is as high as it will go

. Just can't break my 4x 16x habit:shadedshu


----------



## qubit (Sep 15, 2012)

As Black Mesa isn't a Steam game, is it possible to run it without the Steam client?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Just can't break my 4x 16x habit:shadedshu



No time like the present! 

Really...just go to options and change one little drop down! *You Can Do It!* 



qubit said:


> As Black Mesa isn't a Steam game, is it possible to run it without the Steam client?



I do not think so. At least, a quick glance in the game folder did not turn up an .exe I could launch manually. Needs the SDK as we know so maybe that's why...


Shit where's the crowbar...but you also point out it's not exactly "hidden" so...


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

qubit said:


> As Black Mesa isn't a Steam game, is it possible to run it without the Steam client?



Well it uses the Source SDK so I would guess your gonna need Steam running to get "the guts"



Wrigleyvillain said:


> No time like the present!
> 
> Shit where's the crowbar...but you also point out it's not exactly "hidden" so...



You sound like your wandering the halls aimlessly So I take it you got a gun because your Security Guard buddy bought it? Have you crawled thru the ducts yet? That should put you right in "Crowbar Range"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok say no more...I havent gone too far yet. I did have a gun but it's cuz I sorta let dude get gutted being out of flares so thought mb not everyone gets one quite so early...


----------



## Kreij (Sep 15, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Just can't break my 4x 16x habit



When I got my 2560x1600 monitor I joined AAA (Anti-Aliasing Anonymous).
Now I am free of the burden of AA.

On topic : Looks like they did a great job with this. I'm not interested in playing it, but they do deserve kudos for their efforts.


----------



## qubit (Sep 15, 2012)

Kreij said:


> When I got my 2560x1600 monitor I joined AAA (Anti-Aliasing Anonymous).
> Now I am free of the burden of AA.
> 
> On topic : Looks like they did a great job with this. I'm not interested in playing it, but they do deserve kudos for their efforts.



You're not interested in playing it? How...  Half-life is _the_ game. Go on, give it a go, it's free! 

btw, I'm green with envy over your 2560x1600 monitor._<qubit pretends to look unbothered>_


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

qubit said:


> You're not interested in playing it? How...  Half-life is _the_ game. Go on, give it a go, it's free!
> 
> btw, I'm green with envy over your 2560x1600 monitor._<qubit pretends to look unbothered>_



Yeah... This is a historical and pivotal game in the evolution of the FPS Redone in Source Glory!

I don't think you should even HAVE a Steam Account if it doesn't have a Half Life in it...:shadedshu


----------



## Kreij (Sep 15, 2012)

I have all of the Half Life games on my Steam account.
Perhaps I worded that badly. I'm not interested in playing it "at the moment".


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 15, 2012)

Jumping is a bit annoying since you have to crouch jump on every freakin object that's taller than 2 centimeters...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 15, 2012)

Found a bug I reported it here. 

http://forums.blackmesasource.com/showthread.php?t=13181


----------



## qubit (Sep 15, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I have all of the Half Life games on my Steam account.
> Perhaps I worded that badly. I'm not interested in playing it "at the moment".



Phew, my sanity is saved!


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

qubit said:


> Phew, my sanity is saved!



Ditto...Yet still he isn't nostalgic or excited about it...


----------



## Kreij (Sep 15, 2012)

qubit said:


> Phew, my sanity is saved!



One must have had sanity at one point in order for it to be saved.
In your case, Q, ...  

I'm a "one game gamer" so to speak. When I find a game that I really like I play it to the exclusion of everything else until I get tired of it. Once I get tired of my current gaming addiction I will most likely give this one some CPU time.



			
				G8R said:
			
		

> Ditto...Yet still he isn't nostalgic or excited about it...



This is a true statement. I have many fond memories of playing games.
I don't want to "relive" those times as the second time around is never the same and I would rather the memories remained untarnished so I can bask in the nostalgia in a pure sense.


----------



## qubit (Sep 15, 2012)

Kreij said:


> One must have had sanity at one point in order for it to be saved.
> In your case, Q, ...



Dammit, you have a good point, there...


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

Kreij said:


> This is a true statement. I have many fond memories of playing games.
> I don't want to "relive" those times as the second time around is never the same and I would rather the memories remained untarnished so I can bask in the nostalgia in a pure sense.



Well I thiought I had good memories too. After the "Train Ride" I went blank. I "know" where I am, I have been here before, Dammit I'm lost....It has just been so long it really has turned into a "new" game. I feel as green as a Fiddlehead...I'm "Noob Gordon" all over again...Not that I'm complaining tho. Puts the spark back in it.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 15, 2012)

for all of those that have not downloaded yet - - we are seeding get it via torrent for the best results 






I also really love the new radio activity effect they put into the game were everything turns fuzzy with a grey and green tint


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

Been seeding it since it was "in the wild" 61.8GB uploaded and counting


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 15, 2012)

"Their waiting for you Gordon, in the test chamber!"



Get a kick out of that line. Classic!!!!!!!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry, didn't take time to read all the posts, but did anyone else have a archive corruption warning when unzipping the file before installing it? I got mine from Gamershell, but so far the game has installed and seems to be playing OK anyway, thus far anyhow.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

Dammit I don't get why there are so many different files out there for this...

THIS is the file I am currently seeding. No unzipping, no finding the right place to put it. It had an Installer with it.... Just ran it. Files in the right place, showed up in my Steam List, just worked no BS


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 15, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Sorry, didn't take time to read all the posts, but did anyone else have a archive corruption warning when unzipping the file before installing it? I got mine from Gamershell, but so far the game has installed and seems to be playing OK anyway, thus far anyhow.



i have download part 1 and part 2 with the links from moddb and they dont work,now im downloading black mesa setup and other 2 files directly from gamefront and are big like they have to do , i prey this work now xd



INSTG8R said:


> Dammit I don't get why there are so many different files out there for this...
> 
> THIS is the file I am currently seeding. No unzipping, no finding the right place to put it. It had an Installer with it.... Just ran it. Files in the right place, showed up in my Steam List, just worked no BS
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img3/1751/bmsn.jpg



this are the files that im downloading now xd


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 15, 2012)

I have same files INSTG8R shows. I thought I deleted the zip file after extracting but I still have it. If I run into any problems with missing textures or files in game I'm going to use something other than WinRar to extract it and try again, but so far no problems knock on wood. I can't help gawking at everything while playing, because it looks like a totally different game now.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> this are the files that im downloading now xd



GOOD! I can't believe the amount of "wacky files" are out there for this. This the original torrent file released right after the countdown ran out. It SHOULD be the ONLY file out there. You download it, it has an installer .exe , you run it, Gordon's your Uncle.... I have uploaded 61.9GB on this file. Still seeding it as well 

Harlock have you updated the Trackers for it as well?(Not sure the state of it at this point )

Necrofire posted a few pages back with extra trackers and a webseed. Hope this HELPS


----------



## qubit (Sep 15, 2012)

For those having problems with installers not working, just get it from the official source and you'll have no problems: http://release.blackmesasource.com The file is only around 3GB, which gives you a clue as to why those other copies don't work...

Also, just run BlackMesa-Setup.exe and don't bother with all that unzipping - it does it all itself.

btw Am I the only one who thinks that this game looks better without HDR? It's brighter and more natural looking to me, even when I adjust the brightness in the game.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 15, 2012)

The camera roll in the game is soooo annoying to me i've gone into the settings and set it to 0 but every time i restart the game it sets back to its default setting and i have to go in and change it back to 0. any one know were the default settings INI is at so i can modify it to be permanently 0 ?

Also i would submit a bug report about it on their forms but seeing 10+ pages after launch of the same bug problems over and over again + having to register to post makes me steer away.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> I have same files INSTG8R shows. I thought I deleted the zip file after extracting but I still have it. If I run into any problems with missing textures or files in game I'm going to use something other than WinRar to extract it and try again, but so far no problems knock on wood. I can't help gawking at everything while playing, because it looks like a totally different game now.



Sigh....I need sleep...:shadedshu

Okay you have the same files that I posted but your not using the Installer? 
Why is everyone extacting this, and 7zipping that then?

I didn't extract a THING. I ran the BlackMesa Setup.exe DONE! Right place, in my Library, just press Play and "Welcome to Black Mesa"


----------



## helloWorld (Sep 15, 2012)

Same here. Downloaded via the torrent, simply ran the installer, and then played the game using steam. The work is done for you, no need for you to do anything but run the installer.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

helloWorld said:


> Same here. Downloaded via the torrent, simply ran the installer, and then played the game using steam. The work is done for you, no need for you to do anything but run the installer.



Thank you for making sense


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 15, 2012)

i finished it


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 15, 2012)

G8TR, calm down, I DID use the installer, you have to. Only reason I had to extract was for some reason the copy I got was zipped, even though it didn't make the file any smaller. LOL

As for qubit's comment, most files of it I've see ARE 3GB, 3.07 to be exact. The only exception might be if it contains the needed Source SDK files in case you don't already have them downloaded and installed into Steam. This would make it around 4.4GB total I think.

I already had Source SDK though. AFAIK, you need to have Source SDK for any mods to work. I DLed and installed the Portal Prelude mod a long time ago, so I had to get Source SDK.


----------



## qubit (Sep 15, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> G8TR, calm down, I DID use the installer, you have to. Only reason I had to extract was for some reason the copy I got was zipped, even though it didn't make the file any smaller. LOL
> 
> As for qubit's comment, most files of it I've see ARE 3GB, 3.07 to be exact. The only exception might be if it contains the needed Source SDK files in case you don't already have them downloaded and installed into Steam. This would make it around 4.4GB total I think.
> 
> I already had Source SDK though. AFAIK, you need to have Source SDK for any mods to work. I DLed and installed the Portal Prelude mod a long time ago, so I had to get Source SDK.



It's even easier: just run the installer. Then, when you run the game it auto installs the SDK, so it's a piece of cake to set up.

And in other news, do you practice "save scumming"? I do and I had no idea it was looked down upon and had such a name until now! It's where you constantly use the quick save function after reaching a certain point, defeating an enemy, before you're about to engage a difficult enemy etc. Half-Life implements quick save very well allowing this to be done properly. No stupid checkpoint-only system.

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/SaveScumming


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 16, 2012)

qubit said:


> It's even easier: just run the installer. Then, when you run the game it auto installs the SDK, so it's a piece of cake to set up.
> 
> And in other news, do you practice "save scumming"? I do and I had no idea it was looked down upon and had such a name until now! It's where you constantly use the quick save function after reaching a certain point, defeating an enemy, before you're about to engage a difficult enemy etc. Half-Life implements quick save very well allowing this to be done properly. No stupid checkpoint-only system.
> 
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/SaveScumming



Never thought about it in HL TBH(My finger is certainly conditioned to hit F5 tho)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 16, 2012)

Glad to see you found the crowbar


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just got it today. So sweet!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

Well I downloaded it earlier and installed it, not long after I started tweaking because of things I noticed.


First thing I noticed? Multi core rendering could not be selected.

Second thing I noticed? Console was not and could not be enabled.

Third thing I noticed? That when checking "enable bloom when availible" the box would be unchecked upon game restart.

Fourth thing I noticed? After I fixed 2 the frame rate was locked at 300.

So to start lets take a gander at what we are working with.

go to Steam/steamapps/SourceMods/BMS/cfg/

find config.cfg and open it with wordpad. 

CTRL+F and search 
	
	



```
con_enable "0"
```
 change this to "1". This will enable the console. Now that you have done that check your FPS in game by pressing the tilde "~" key. and typing one of the following commands


```
cl_showfps 1
```
or

```
cl_showfps 2
```

1 is a direct read of the FPS and updates in real time. this is EXACTLY what your game usrunning at, unfortunetely it may shift too fast to see the BETTER way to view fps is using 2 which is the avg updated every second.

now that you have a grasp of that lets add FPS. the source engine origianly caps all source games to 300fps. to fix this you need to go to config.cfg again and add the following line.


```
fps_max 999
```

what is the Fifth thing I noticed? The problem is that every time you save/close/restart the game the config file is re-written and sanatized, which means any added cvar like "_fps_max_" that isnt included by default is deleted. Im working on a fix for this but have found away around it.

After you boot up the game make all adjustments to the options that you want. video/audio/key map etc. then exit the game. Add/change the variables you want in config.cfg and save. now right click on the file and goto properties. check "read only" hit apply and then ok. (this may be a problem do doing chapter switches please lmk if it is)

I will be working on fixing multi core rendering/bloom and the cfg sanitize issue later but iv only had the game for like 3 hours what do you want?

BUGS:: a few bugs I noticed during my 18min play through testing various cfg settings is that their are alot of unsafe zones for characters. I have screen shots of 2 of them so far. these places are places I became "stuck" and could not get out of even though it was easy to get in them. It seems that the texture boxes are conflicting and making him movable 1 way but not another. The main problem I found is that alot of these problem areas wouldnt even need alot of rework and testing, gordon just needs to be able to jump higher. ill probably work on that too.






the first one is leaving the test chamber and simply going back the way you came. their are pipes with a removed floor panel under them that expose some under ground pipes. the drop is about 2" (too scale) and the wall pipes are not above you. however gordon cannot jump out. Another problem is






the security office in the main corridor when you get ff the tram. you can jump over and into it easy enough. However you cannot get back out.

thats all for now. tune in next time and i hope you found this useful.


----------



## qubit (Sep 16, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> thats all for now. tune in next time and i hope you found this useful.



Very.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry Solaris I have to shoot you down.

Console can be enabled same as any Source game. Keyboard/Advanced/Enable Dev Console

I won't dig any deeper than that but ALL your favourite tweaks work fine there 

Don't think I didn't already mess with them


----------



## helloWorld (Sep 16, 2012)

I have played through a little bit, just got to the first tram sequence. 

So far, I absolutely enjoy this rendition of Half Life 1 using the Source Engine. Both the radioactive liquids and the water make me say wow everytime I see them. They have removed some small things and added some other things in this rendition so as to make it more "fresh" if you will.

I absolutely love the music sequences too. Very Half Life/Valve -esque if you ask me.

Now, I wish that the developers of Guard Duty (Blue Shift Source remake) and Operation Black Mesa (Opposing Force Source remake) would release something, even if it is an unfinished product.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Sorry Solaris I have to shoot you down.
> 
> Console can be enabled same as any Source game. Keyboard/Advanced/Enable Dev Console
> 
> ...



thats odd. i didnt have a box until i changed the cfg?


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 16, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> thats odd. i didnt have a box until i changed the cfg?



Was right there where I remembered it. Will admit it did take me a minute or so after hitting tilde and the console not coming up to navigate my way back there to enable it  Been a LONG time...


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 16, 2012)

@qubit,

Never heard it called save "scumming", maybe spamming? I never feel the need to use quicksave in games that have checkpoints for the most part, and find it more challenging and realistic, but in my early Fraps days I remember being a quicksaveaholic because I was piecing Fraps demo clips together. LOL

@ Solaris, 
Welcome back, even if you probably don't know me. I'm relatively new here compared to you. 

It's been a LONG time since I played HL, but I also thought Gordon's jump seemed a bit low, esp on those pipes you were talking about, and that pesky crab head keeps biting you. I managed to stack a barrel on them and make it up though. Some items are no clipping that I'm not sure are supposed to though. Like after I got up that spot you need to crouch through a broken door, which I'd forgotten (Doh!). I was trying to hop on a barrel I'd placed in front of it thinking I had to crawl through the bigger upper window of the door when I noticed the barrel was no clipping through the door frame.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> @qubit,
> 
> Never heard it called save "scumming", maybe spamming? I never feel the need to use quicksave in games that have checkpoints for the most part, and find it more challenging and realistic, but in my early Fraps days I remember being a quicksaveaholic because I was piecing Fraps demo clips together. LOL
> 
> ...



ill work on his jump but atm im working on multi core rendering.

iv found a fix for the "read only" trick because i noticed it causes issues on chapter switches (the game works fine but it "unlocks" the chapter so when you start a new game you can select a starting chapter, the read only mode locks this but saves work fine) but im waiting until i make a few more advancements before submitting the changes ill try to squeeze jumping in.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 16, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> ill work on his jump but atm im working on multi core rendering.



Grasping here...(So long ago) 

mat_queue_mode [-1,0,1,2]

Yes? No?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Grasping here...(So long ago)
> 
> mat_queue_mode [-1,0,1,2]
> 
> Yes? No?



yes unfortunetely it seems to rely on certain steam dependencies not included in black mesa. as far as I can tell it uses the cvar commands from source 2007 however they are omitting certain ones. The problem is when their ommited completely i dont get an error so im cross checking it with l4d2 which does have multi core rendering for my machine and checking what is required for it to work.


----------



## qubit (Sep 16, 2012)

I got 100 health and 100 HEV - no cheating!


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 16, 2012)

Hax!! 

I'm keeping a close eye on Solariis and his progress tho. If he can fix the nasty "skip" that is supposed to be a jump he gets lots of Internetz  Oh and sort out the Multi-Core Renderiing would be a bonus too


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 16, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Glad to see you found the crowbar



Yes yes indeed...though not why I posted that.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

alright chiefs I fixed it. the "jump" issue is just a patch for now i actually need to modify the C gamemovement file but it doesnt seem to be in black mesa. forcing multi core rendering for my specific machine has proved to work yielded a 100fps increase however forcing multi core has always yielded different results for different systems. That said some quick modification I have made are in the file below and here is what needs to be done.

First following my previous guide if you have added any commands like fps_max remove those now. 

YOU CAN KEEP THE CHANGES MADE TO con_enable 1

now right click on config.cfg and uncheck "read only" hit apply and ok. now in my quest for answers I came across autoexec.cfg open this in notepad/wordpad and you will notice the line


```
//threading.cfg
```

is commented out and actually does not exist anymore. so I made it and testedit first with fps_max and found that it was not sanitized after a restart close or save. which means it is safe to modify and works for our purpose. 

so in autoexec.cfg uncomment the line threading.cfg so it looks like the following

exec config.cfg
exec threading.cfg

NOT

exec config.cfg
//threading.cfg

and simply unzip the file below to your directory (the one were config.cfg is located in /BMS/cfg


if anyone is interested i will make a "tweak" list with various parameters modified to improve look etc. (but will probably come with an FPS hit)


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 16, 2012)

> "they are waiting for you Gordon, in the test chamberrrr"


That made me grin

And all the nice/funny moments in the beginning of the game were all intact and "enhanced" 

Oh and i poked dat caffeine machine enough times to get the achievement since the security guy said he would cover up for me about the mess lol


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 16, 2012)

TPS reports.

hahaahah


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Some items are no clipping that I'm not sure are supposed to though. Like after I got up that spot you need to crouch through a broken door, which I'd forgotten (Doh!). I was trying to hop on a barrel I'd placed in front of it thinking I had to crawl through the bigger upper window of the door when I noticed the barrel was no clipping through the door frame.



Im pretty sure I just fixed this. Ill probably have a more difinitive "eye candy" .cgf if people want it and i will move all the "bugs" to a diffirent one. I might have something out for this specific issue tommarrow. (today?) but grab the one above and lmk how jumping is.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 16, 2012)

I fixed my jumping "bug". It isn't a bug, I'd forgotten you have to crouch while jumping in this game to pick your feet up. It's just Valve's different way of doing physical things in the game. I can make all jumps easily now. Just me and my bad memory, not a bug. I recall now how this one thing threw lots of players a curve when HL came out.

Enjoy easier jumping by just holding crouch right after you jump. Makes sense really, because no one keeps their body upright when jumping over or onto something. Got to pick those legs up.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 16, 2012)

Jumping is idiotic. You can jump 5cm high and for anything higher you need to crouch jump. be my guest doing that over laser beams in "We've got hostiles" segment of the game... Not to mention million other locations where you crouch jump like freakin idiot. What the hell were they thinking is beyond me really.

And second thing, they ruined the best weapon in the game. MP5. Sound is stupid silenced crap and it always fires in burst mode unless you hold the button down. WHY!? What was wrong with the way how it worked in original game? Single fire on taps and full auto when holding fire button.

Good thing i know where to replace sounds with a proper MP5 sound from some CS:S MP5 weapon, but is till can't figure out the burst fire thing... argh


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 16, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> yes unfortunetely it seems to rely on certain steam dependencies not included in black mesa. as far as I can tell it uses the cvar commands from source 2007 however they are omitting certain ones. The problem is when their ommited completely i dont get an error so im cross checking it with l4d2 which does have multi core rendering for my machine and checking what is required for it to work.



there is no Multi core rendering in source 2007 build only in 2009 and later 
to show fps in game use net_Graph 1 to 3


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

Morgoth said:


> there is no Multi core rendering in source 2007 build only in 2009 and later
> to show fps in game use net_Graph 1 to 3



Or show fps..and 2007 supported multicore rendering it just did not get the work done to it like 2009 it's more unstable.




Frag Maniac said:


> I fixed my jumping "bug". It isn't a bug, I'd forgotten you have to crouch while jumping in this game to pick your feet up. It's just Valve's different way of doing physical things in the game. I can make all jumps easily now. Just me and my bad memory, not a bug. I recall now how this one thing threw lots of players a curve when HL came out.
> 
> Enjoy easier jumping by just holding crouch right after you jump. Makes sense really, because no one keeps their body upright when jumping over or onto something. Got to pick those legs up.


 
Ya I realized that today to I was reading about the original HL1 and they mentioned something about crouch jumping and I was like um....wait a sec I'm starting to believe they are doing it on purpose.


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 16, 2012)

When using this "fix" my game crashes every time i try to use the flashlight.....odd...



Solaris17 said:


> alright chiefs I fixed it. the "jump" issue is just a patch for now i actually need to modify the C gamemovement file but it doesnt seem to be in black mesa. forcing multi core rendering for my specific machine has proved to work yielded a 100fps increase however forcing multi core has always yielded different results for different systems. That said some quick modification I have made are in the file below and here is what needs to be done.
> 
> First following my previous guide if you have added any commands like fps_max remove those now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> When using this "fix" my game crashes every time i try to use the flashlight.....odd...



ill patch it in a bit. thanks


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 16, 2012)

I appreciate your tweaks and you are the type to do it "just because" but seems most won't really *need* multicore rendering or any perf improvements anyway seeing as how I have it maxed incl. 8X AA and still had to turn on vsync due to too much tearing. 

Now about any eye candy improvements...


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

this is the patch with some added stuff ill have another revision but I just wanted to make sure no ones games were crashing. run it inside the /cfg/ dir were the others are located. overwrite the fioles when prompted ALL of them (this will be the same for further patches)

also its a virus.


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 16, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> this is the patch with some added stuff ill have another revision but I just wanted to make sure no ones games were crashing. run it inside the /cfg/ dir were the others are located.
> 
> also its a virus.



Solaris17.cfg........


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 16, 2012)

The game just crashes after i load my game using your config. Back to stock and manually adding few of your entries (like gravity which i assume affects jumping height)...


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 16, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> The game just crashes after i load my game using your config. Back to stock and manually adding few of your entries (like gravity which i assume affects jumping height)...



Jo - confirmed.....crashes just after entering the game....


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> Solaris17.cfg........



honestly it seems petty but with all the ideas I had about seperation it hels me keep track of what I change. In the end instead of running

threading

patches

eyecandy


i was like shit how about 1 and i just break it into groups?

dont hate i fixed your flashlight.

edit:: on it chiefs.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

fixed

cross hairs without weapon y/n?


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 16, 2012)

snd_mix_async "1"
dsp_enhance_stereo "1"
r_waterforceexpensive "1"
datacachesize "128"
mem_max_heapsize "1024"

This is what i use. Cache and heapsize is in megabytes as per tweakTown guide. Your audio async setting is also set wrong. All the supposed multicore settings crash the game as well.
Had to remove them all.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> snd_mix_async "1"
> dsp_enhance_stereo "1"
> r_waterforceexpensive "1"
> datacachesize "128"
> ...



i have no such problem probably because you have audio sync enabled that is only supposed to be used when you are experiencing audio glitches because its forces software syncronus audio threading.

good call on the heap size i looked over that. as for telling me you removed everything, I think that was supposed to be a dig. but I guess I just dont understand you use 4 settings as opposed to more then 20 things happen 

"the game crashes" isnt a good bug report I guess I dont know what you want me to do. some of this wont work on all systems ill try iv been working on it since yesterday night did you want a new Os in that time frame?


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 16, 2012)

Proper MP5 Sound Mod

For all those who hate the default MP5 sound. This mod might not mimic the real MP5 sound but at least it has more punch to it unlike half silenced muffled mess they've included with the game. Also changes the sound of enemy soldier MP5's.

Readme included in the pack.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 16, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> fixed
> 
> cross hairs without weapon y/n?



looking over the changes you've made and they all look good but this one i LOVE you for 

//auto dismount ladders
sv_autoladderdismount "1"




Also , can you figure out the command for setting the camera roll - it defaults to 3.5 every game launch and i like mine at 0


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> looking over the changes you've made and they all look good but this one i LOVE you for
> 
> //auto dismount ladders
> sv_autoladderdismount "1"
> ...



i hate "using" the ladders


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 16, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> i hate "using" the ladders



Well there's a noticeable frame rate increase with your config but i just hard locked in an area - going to go back and try to reproduce if i can i'll put up a save file

Also the gravity at 450 feels a bit weak for me - - makes it feel like im cheating the game i'll give an example in a minute


EDIT : i seems i fixed the crashing issue, amusing it has some thing to do with the multicore rendering , in the area i am in there's 2 radio active waste pools with some catwalks and an area directly behind it with a small room and a window you can peer into with some eye candy of a spitter eating a scientist when i peer into that room my fps goes from an average 40  (fps boost wooo) to 250fps looking back and fourth causes micro stuttering and i believe that was what caused it mind you i had the string 

//source multi core render mode -1 auto detect 2 is forced.
mat_queue_mode "-1"

set to 2 - - setting it back to -1 produced results of looking back into the room would net me 65fps with no crashes in sight 



as for the jumping issue this is what i wanted to point out - its great and all and i normally get it first time now but it feels like im "floating" across rather than making a jumping effort take for example a very tricky jump here 







normally you would get up on the railing and just barley make it to the platform on the other side with taking a few points of fire damage but with the gravity set to 450 i can actually sprint + crouch jump to the other railing and take little to no damage at all as presented here






Im going to play with the gravity settings a little bit and see what makes it feel "right" for me


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Well there's a noticeable frame rate increase with your config but i just hard locked in an area - going to go back and try to reproduce if i can i'll put up a save file
> 
> Also the gravity at 450 feels a bit weak for me - - makes it feel like im cheating the game i'll give an example in a minute
> 
> ...



thanks ill take it into consideration. the issue with multi core rendering is that originally it was set at forced. 2007 never had it fully implimented so the resaults are everyware.

some people have gains
others have fps loss

and others just crash. for example you can use 2. myself and the other 2 earlier could not (flash light bug)

im having a problem with gravity it actually took me a long time to decide on the setting. After reading that HL1 REQUIRED crouch jumping I realized it wasnt a bug as much as they did it to make it "feel" like HL1. That made it hard for me to decide what the correct setting was at. experienced players would find say 300 far to easy. while noobs think its "normal" especially HL2 players that never played 1. So I settled on 450 enough to get out without too much of a problem. but not to low to make it feel like your in space.

i can try and modify run speed. gravity will effect the height but if i slow the character down a little you shouldnt run into problems like "I can run and jump across the grand canyon" 

what do you think?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 16, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> thanks ill take it into consideration. the issue with multi core rendering is that originally it was set at forced. 2007 never had it fully implimented so the resaults are everyware.
> 
> some people have gains
> others have fps loss
> ...



I think that might be an effective fix because as much as i like it you sprint too damn fast in the game - - its like playing a scout when everyone else has the moving capability of a solider


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> I think that might be an effective fix because as much as i like it you sprint too damn fast in the game - - its like playing a scout when everyone else has the moving capability of a solider



should i make run speed equal to that of the NPCs?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 16, 2012)

i think it should be in between its current setting and what npcs can run at just my 2 cents though


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> i think it should be in between its current setting and what npcs can run at just my 2 cents though



k added some new stuff adjusted player speed changed the console welcome message 

lmk.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 16, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> Solaris17.cfg........



Hey...you gotta call it something!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

looks like im not going to be able to modify the yaw. if anyone knows were the .cpp files are so I can actually modify the code i can change it no problem.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

re enabled crosshairs and balanced movement speed with the gravity mod so now you get the height without the im a bird now feel thanks to arrakis for testing.

this is good and working and will be the last quick patch the next ones will come slower unless their is a serious problem while i make low scale tweaks to the already existing patch.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 16, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> re enabled crosshairs and balanced movement speed with the gravity mod so now you get the height without the im a bird now feel thanks to arrakis for testing.
> 
> this is good and working and will be the last quick patch the next ones will come slower unless their is a serious problem while i make low scale tweaks to the already existing patch.



Heres the save file


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 16, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> re enabled crosshairs and balanced movement speed with the gravity mod so now you get the height without the im a bird now feel thanks to arrakis for testing.
> 
> this is good and working and will be the last quick patch the next ones will come slower unless their is a serious problem while i make low scale tweaks to the already existing patch.



I'm getting ready to try it out man! Thanks for the Config file!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 16, 2012)

any one else notice just how far the enemy NPC's can "see" its actually quite annoying some times because i'll be minding my own business then bam i start taking damage and it usually takes me some time to figure out where its coming from just from the sheer fact that they are so far away

here's an example on the cliff side mindin' my own business and start hearing pew pews thinking to myself were on earth am i being shot at from - - SURPRISE ! 






Just to give you perspective of how far away and how ludicrous the angle is i went down to were they were shooting me ( after blowing them all up with explosive barrels mind you ) and looked back up to were i entered the scene 






call me crazy but i think the npc's superhuman 6th sense of always knowing were your at is pretty dumb


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 16, 2012)

Jesus Christ .....just played 4 hours of this s...

It´s really addictive..... not played HL1 since it came out.....almost forgot how fun it is


----------



## MainframeTM (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm curious. Would there be a mod already that changes the audio for the soldiers back to the default? The new ones make em seem like they are way tooo into killing civvies.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 16, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Jumping is idiotic. You can jump 5cm high and for anything higher you need to crouch jump. be my guest doing that over laser beams in "We've got hostiles" segment of the game... Not to mention million other locations where you crouch jump like freakin idiot. What the hell were they thinking is beyond me really.
> 
> And second thing, they ruined the best weapon in the game. MP5. Sound is stupid silenced crap and it always fires in burst mode unless you hold the button down. WHY!? What was wrong with the way how it worked in original game? Single fire on taps and full auto when holding fire button.



Second thing? You make it sound like that first thing was the mod design too. The original game was like that, you had to crouch-jump. Any laser that can't be crawled under you can crouch-jump over, and once you get the technique down, it's not that hard really. Only time you really have to be careful is when lasers are placed close together, like the part where turrets are near a series of lasers and scientists are warning you not to touch the lasers.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 17, 2012)

previous mods and now included permanent "off" for the yaw "screen roll" setting.

enjoy.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 17, 2012)

Just an fyi do not jump on top of these power boxes.... the game will crash


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 17, 2012)

bloom

hdr

and audio are being added in my next release. you can see some of my tests here.






those are some f the more extreme tests thats full saturation audio is done and the new catagory in the cfg is set im just tweaking bloom.


also motion blur will be added in this next release im working on that too in tangent. Im almost done bloom and my blur tweaks are almost done. over all I think it makes it feel that much more real.

to recap next release additions

HDR
BLOOM
AUDIO
BLUR

im pretty bored. and i love TPU I wasnt even planning on getting black mesa until I saw the complaints.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 17, 2012)

that bloom brings a tear to my eye


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 17, 2012)

This one is my last build for tonight. I will wait for community feed back for my next release. As promised here ya go.

Motion blur





bloom + blur






current bloom level "2"


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 17, 2012)

MainframeTM said:


> I'm curious. Would there be a mod already that changes the audio for the soldiers back to the default? The new ones make em seem like they are way tooo into killing civvies.



I don't think you can. Though i agree. The sound is not the best as they seem to sound like some crazy angry maniacs. I prefered the radio static and noise they had over their voices in original. I still remember how fuckin scared i was playing Uplink back in its day and hearing radio chatter in that hangar full of HECU soldiers screaming while attacking and calling others through radio with loads of static noise you get with the radio tranmitters.
It's something you don't easily forget...



Frag Maniac said:


> Second thing? You make it sound like that first thing was the mod design too. The original game was like that, you had to crouch-jump. Any laser that can't be crawled under you can crouch-jump over, and once you get the technique down, it's not that hard really. Only time you really have to be careful is when lasers are placed close together, like the part where turrets are near a series of lasers and scientists are warning you not to touch the lasers.



Bullshit. I've played original Half-Life and hundreds of mods for it and you could jump higher without any crouching nonsense. Here, you can't even jump properly over lasers that are 10cm above the ground which is just moronic to every possible extent. In original you had to use boxes just for lasers that were like half a meter high (high enough not to be able to jump over but low enough so you couldn't crouch under), but here you need to use them for all because you just can't jump over any freakin thing. In fact they were pissing me so much at that slippery floor near the elevator shaft that i just gun down both turrets with revolver and walked through the lasers. Where in original i took time and evaded them.

Thank god they removed the electrified water in the blast pit where you need to turn on power and fuel. I'd go mad if i'd have to jump across boxes there...


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 17, 2012)

Honestly you should give Solaris's CFG files a try out, it fixes pretty much all of the "annoying" bugs in the game


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 17, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Honestly you should give Solaris's CFG files a try out, it fixes pretty much all of the "annoying" bugs in the game



well thanks  I make them for people to use if they dont use them or dont like them its all w/e too me, it helps some all that really matters imo.

anyway its my bed time. I look forward to peoples comments tommarrow.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 17, 2012)

Actually i was working hard with my own CFG. It's in no way competing with Solaris17, i just made it as an option if anyone cares. 

Solaris17's motion blur was horribly exaggerated when moving forward which made even me a bit sick and i'm otherwise immune to this sort of stuff in games. Mine is a bit more subtle but still noticeable on far edges of the screen during motion. Falling motion blur has been increased o make it a bit more dramatic since you don't often fall far down...

I've also fixed the left and right motion angle which was just too high by default. It now feels very realistic and not exaggerated in any way. I'm also not using some sort of key bind hack for this but the actual settings for this kind of movement. Solaris17, you should use these as well for your config as it gives more control (angle and time)...

Particles and props count increased by around 1,5x...

HDR and Bloom adjusted to a more realistic level opposed to just overdoing it...

I hope you'll like it, if not feel free to take out bits and parts and make your own.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 17, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Bullshit. I've played original Half-Life and hundreds of mods for it and you could jump higher without any crouching nonsense. Here, you can't even jump properly over lasers that are 10cm above the ground which is just moronic to every possible extent.



Original HL1 had crouch jumping too. I suppose it's possible if you're getting any lag it could be affecting your success with it, but a lot of it IS technique. I struggled about as much as you're describing until I remembered HL1 was designed so you had to pick your feet up when jumping. Since then I can jump onto crates, over lasers, etc, easily, even sprint-jump onto things. The only time it feels cumbersome is not being able to quickly vault over ledges and railings, because once you're atop them there's that slow down getting over.

That said, there's def something wrong with this mod's coding. Seems very unoptimized. I'm at the part at the end of Apprehension where after the assassins you go out through the roof and I can't get a save to load without lots of lag now. I just installed the 306.23 driver and thought maybe that was it since it just started happening out of the blue, but I just loaded up Sleeping Dogs and it's playing fine, and with the HD texture pack with pretty high settings. I know a lot of work went into this, but it's a major letdown in some ways.

However I am getting the W7 trumpets sound twice back to back once my desktop appears after a reboot since installing 306.23, and I've read of lots of people having problems with it, some even just on the desktop, so it could be this new driver does not like this mod.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 17, 2012)

No, no and again no. It has nothing to do with any picking fet up. This isn't athetics simulation, it's a plain old shooter. In original HL you could jump normal and you had to use crouch jump for really high objects to which you can't even climb now even with crouch jump. Crouch jump in original HL was meant as a ledge grab function, not to jump on creakin 10cm high obstacles like you have to now. Not even half-Life 2 has jumping like this nor does any CounterStrike based on Source engine.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 17, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> No, no and again no. It has nothing to do with any picking fet up. This isn't athetics simulation, it's a plain old shooter. In original HL you could jump normal and you had to use crouch jump for really high objects to which you can't even climb now even with crouch jump. Crouch jump in original HL was meant as a ledge grab function, not to jump on creakin 10cm high obstacles like you have to now. Not even half-Life 2 has jumping like this nor does any CounterStrike based on Source engine.



I have to agree with you,I`m stuck trying to cross over the pipes that lead to the office complex,I enable always run hit jump/crouch and still can not jump over the pipe.When in half Life i could,The devs set the gravity in the cfg higher so yeah it is the mod.They said on there forums to lower it back to original 400 when they set it too 800 .hence why we can not jump a box.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 17, 2012)

Dowloaded and install it. Played for a fews hours and got bored, so I quit. I'm just not a big shooter fan anymore.
They did a nice job with it, though.

I had a heck of a time with the swinging boxes until I got that down. lol


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 17, 2012)

Turns out the lag was the game writing a crap load of saves that needed defragging, running smoothly again now.

I do recall HL2's crouch jumping was applied a bit differently, but this brings back old memories from HL1. Either that or I need to refresh my memory a bit and replay vanilla HL1. I can't help but think it's mostly the former though because I'm not struggling with any of the parts you guys are talking about since using crouch with the jumps.

Hope you guys manage to get through it. It's certainly a beautiful looking game with the new HL2 look. A bit more repetitious and one dimensional in the first half than I recall the game being though. Lot's of backroom nav puzzles that kinda remind me of Portal 2's areas behind the test chambers.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> bloom
> 
> hdr
> 
> ...



lol I kept seeing you relaunch the game over and over again, I assumed you were doing something like this.


----------



## half1980 (Sep 17, 2012)

Has anyone seen this?


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 17, 2012)

half1980 said:


> Has anyone seen this?



Saw it on Reddit a few days ago, haven't seen it myself.

Seems like I can run this game at 100+ FPS most of the time, until I look at the ice and it drops to below 30.


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 17, 2012)

any way to make SMAA injector work in the game? i placed it on source devkit 2007 folder along with hl2.exe but it doesn't seem to work (even with the overlay steam fix)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 17, 2012)

Hl2 ENB works with this game.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 17, 2012)

Solaris17 you do c++ coding?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 17, 2012)

So I can't take out the ceiling turrets, right? Should just run?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So I can't take out the ceiling turrets, right? Should just run?



I took one out with grenade.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah I thought of and tried that once but I haven't yet run into one that's not too high up...unless, on second thought, you can cook the grens which I did not try yet...


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 17, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> This one is my last build for tonight. I will wait for community feed back for my next release. As promised here ya go.
> 
> Motion blur
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/577841685434406711/ECD6E0C215ED291768542F2DEA12F601DF16A8A4/
> ...





RejZoR said:


> Actually i was working hard with my own CFG. It's in no way competing with Solaris17, i just made it as an option if anyone cares.
> 
> Solaris17's motion blur was horribly exaggerated when moving forward which made even me a bit sick and i'm otherwise immune to this sort of stuff in games. Mine is a bit more subtle but still noticeable on far edges of the screen during motion. Falling motion blur has been increased o make it a bit more dramatic since you don't often fall far down...
> 
> ...




It's a good thing I was asking for community feed back maybe you should read a little more and give comments. honestly from the last 2 pages you just seem to me like the type that "needs" to argue and your comments to me werent that useful at all. If anything it almost seems more like you made one simply because you didnt like the settings I provided. Which is fine I mean some people are impatient. but changing them and offering it while telling everyone my settings are horrible is just kind of on the dick side dont you think? and welcoming me to download your version to take notes? If I can be risky enough to step on your level for a minute; I wouldnt download your peice of trash if I had 6 AV scanners.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine is just CFG file inside ZIP archive. You're the one packing it inside EXE if you want to go down on that level. But trust me, you don't...

I also didn't say everything was bad, but the motion blur parameters in your CFG were horrible from a visual standpoint. It was like a shockwave in your face every time you moved 1 step forward.
Other than that i don't have complaints over your config, i was refering to shoddy BMS team work that clearly didn't involve enough testing. Also feel free to use my settings for left/right movement angle. You're using some sort of key bind fix, i've used the actual parameters for that movement. I guess my parameters are a better choice...


----------



## Hutkikz (Sep 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So I can't take out the ceiling turrets, right? Should just run?


revolver takes 'em out pretty easy


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 17, 2012)

Hutkikz said:


> revolver takes 'em out pretty easy



Yepper, that's what I take them out with


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 17, 2012)

Cool...don't have it yet but must be close.


----------



## Hutkikz (Sep 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Cool...don't have it yet but must be close.



its in that room where the gaurd is behind the fence(before the first turret) you have to kill the mutant before it kills him then he lets you in and offers supplies including revolver


----------



## Millennium (Sep 17, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hl2 ENB works with this game.



Hey

Just to check, I've put the DLL in the bin directory and the others in:

F:\Games\Steam\steamapps\[username]\source sdk base 2007

Anything else to do to get this working? looks great


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have to say thanks to you both Solaris and Renz,I tried both your cfg files and they both worked,I`m now at Blast Pit...If i recall 14 years ago i was stuck there too. Can not get that three headed monster to leave my whit butt alone.Fun as heck though,I forgotten how fun Half life was.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 18, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I have to say thanks to you both Solaris and Renz,I tried both your cfg files and they both worked,I`m now at Blast Pit...If i recall 14 years ago i was stuck there too. Can not get that three headed monster to leave my whit butt alone.Fun as heck though,I forgotten how fun Half life was.



throw grenades and "distract" it away from you


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 18, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Hey
> 
> Just to check, I've put the DLL in the bin directory and the others in:
> 
> ...



You put both the enbseries.ini and d3d9.dll into 

F:\Games\Steam\steamapps\[username]\source sdk base 2007
and
F:\Games\Steam\steamapps\[username]\source sdk base 2007\bin

and then can hit shift+f12 to toggle it on and off as well as tweak the .ini to change DOF and Ambient Occlusion and other stuff.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 18, 2012)

I can't really tell anything from that ENB video.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 18, 2012)

Why does the revolver have a strange delay in sound? I thought it was my sys at first but I'm using a receiver, so there's no audio latency issues, and I've seen the same thing happen with people's vids of the game when the revolver is used.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 18, 2012)

Where are saves located?


----------



## popswala (Sep 18, 2012)

This game is pretty good. Just started playing it today and got a ton of screenies. Haven't found how to get health so I'm running around with only +2 lol. Anyone can help me out on this ?

Found one glitch where the guys chair is in his butt lol. I got a pic of that also. Will prob be putting them in the game shot thread


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 18, 2012)

Various ways to get health (and one or two I may not know of) such as the packs on the ground, the wall First Aid machines (a green "First Aid" sign often signals one is near) as well as activating the soda machines (1 HP each time). Also you can break open wooden crates which may have ammo and/or health and/or shield packs. But be careful...you may need one to move and jump on in order to get up in some air vent or something. Speaking of which, some grate covers can be busted open with the crowbar so you can crawl in the air ducts, if you haven't figured that out already. You can interact with the world in various ways. Butane cannisters and crates labeled Explosive can be shot a few times to detonate. Note how they are often near a couple stronger enemies...or you can carry it, toss and BOOM.

BTW, of course it's "good"...it's Half-Life! 

Edit: I think I missed the Revolver. Is it before the freezer? Simple yes or no is good, trying to avoid spoilers.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Various ways to get health (and one or two I may not know of) such as the packs on the ground, the wall First Aid machines (a green "First Aid" sign often signals one is near) as well as activating the soda machines (1 HP each time). Also you can break open wooden crates which may have ammo and/or health and/or shield packs. But be careful...you may need one to move and jump on in order to get up in some air vent or something. Speaking of which, some grate covers can be busted open with the crowbar so you can crawl in the air ducts, if you haven't figured that out already. You can interact with the world in various ways. Butane cannisters and crates labeled Explosive can be shot a few times to detonate. Note how they are often near a couple stronger enemies...or you can carry it, toss and BOOM.
> 
> BTW, of course it's "good"...it's Half-Life!
> 
> Edit: I think I missed the Revolver. Is it before the freezer? Simple yes or no is good, trying to avoid spoilers.



no


----------



## popswala (Sep 18, 2012)

grr. Having trouble with jumping. That coulda been set a lil higher then it is. I'm stuck where i am.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh you need to crouch jump dude. Hold crouch key then jump. It's a Half Life thing.


----------



## popswala (Sep 18, 2012)

I was trying that and it wasn't working for me. I could get on top of one box but not the second let alone the 3rd. Don't know how far you are in it but you might know where I am lol.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 18, 2012)

popswala said:


> grr. Having trouble with jumping. That coulda been set a lil higher then it is. I'm stuck where i am.



Have you been holding crouch right after the jump? Jumping is as follows:

*Gaps* (distance jumps) - sprint, Space, hold crouch immediately after. 
*Platforming* - Space, then hold crouch immediately after
*Hurdling* - sprint, Space, hold crouch immediately after, or normal run jump, hold crouch, then tap S if hurdling over closely spaced lasers

Anyone seen these guys btw? They almost look scarier than some of the creatures in the game. LOL


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 18, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Why does the revolver have a strange delay in sound? I thought it was my sys at first but I'm using a receiver, so there's no audio latency issues, and I've seen the same thing happen with people's vids of the game when the revolver is used.



I have noticed it when using headphones,here i thought it was a delay with the HDMI cables.I will try the nade spam thing if i could only get out the door before that thing hits me.lol

Is that BUBBLES from trailer Park Boys(He play with RUSH in R30 DVD/Blu-Ray)only reason I would know that.


----------



## popswala (Sep 18, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Have you been holding crouch right after the jump? Jumping is as follows:
> 
> *Gaps* (distance jumps) - sprint, Space, hold crouch immediately after.
> *Platforming* - Space, then hold crouch immediately after
> ...



I'll try those out and see what works for me. I kept pressing all types of thing and couldn't figure it out. I'll try and get some good game time in tomorrow. Might look into upping the contrast a lil. I'm not a flashlight person but i think those days are behind me know for a while.

That pic is just plain out creepy. Where they at? I'll keep an eye out for them if I haven't gotten to them yet.

I take it alot of you guys are pretty far in the game. The games going pretty good other then that long intro ride lol.

Hay Sol, are those mods your doing?


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh you need to crouch jump dude. Hold crouch key then jump. It's a Half Life thing.



No, it's not a Half-Life thing for the millionth time... You did not need to crouch jump to get over every damn brick in original Half-Life...


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2012)

popswala said:


> I'll try those out and see what works for me. I kept pressing all types of thing and couldn't figure it out. I'll try and get some good game time in tomorrow. Might look into upping the contrast a lil. I'm not a flashlight person but i think those days are behind me know for a while.
> 
> That pic is just plain out creepy. Where they at? I'll keep an eye out for them if I haven't gotten to them yet.
> 
> ...



what mods? to contrast?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 18, 2012)

Well I have made it to Apprehension now the game just crashes with exception errors.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 18, 2012)

popswala said:


> That pic is just plain out creepy. Where they at? I'll keep an eye out for them if I haven't gotten to them yet.



Without giving too many spoilers away, I'll just say when you get to an area with office spaces and laser tech, look at the walls by some of the desks. Those are a couple the laser tech geeks.


----------



## popswala (Sep 18, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> what mods? to contrast?



I just seen the bloom shots up top. Any other affects coming?


----------



## erixx (Sep 18, 2012)

I would just say: anyone who has not done HL1, do it now!!!! This is soo good, you must have experienced it. So well designed (base story) plus the classy updated looks...


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 18, 2012)

Here, i've made an installer powered patch for Black Mesa game. I've basically made it for myself but since it's already made why not share it with others. This mod doesn't include cfg tweaks but also enhanced MP5 machine gun sounds which are so much better than default ones...



> *Changelog v1.0*
> - enhanced performance
> - enhanced graphics
> - enhanced physics realism
> ...



You can grab the installer patch on my blog www.rejzor.tk where i'll also post new updates.


----------



## Drac (Sep 18, 2012)

I get some errors when I install that patch, not sure if its installed correctly, I installed it in BMS folder, how to know if its working properly? I also changed my cfg for your cfg version after installation, which is almost the same except for the gravity and some other minor things.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 18, 2012)

What do the errors say? A bit strange considering hardly anything can go wrong but still...


----------



## Drac (Sep 18, 2012)

It is not giving me error when I uninstalled and installed again, but the errors said "File could not be renamed". 
Edit: Maybe I had the game opened when I installed it and caused the error, im not sure but now im playing the game and the patch is running fine I think


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 18, 2012)

Uh in order to "crouch jump" I always hit C before space not after (unless I'm still depressing the crouch key after and don't realize it...I kind of mash them together). I don't think I have not been able to get to a particular location yet...


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2012)

popswala said:


> I just seen the bloom shots up top. Any other affects coming?



probably what are your thoughts on blur? im working on that first then im working on other stuff


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 18, 2012)

Drac said:


> It is not giving me error when I uninstalled and installed again, but the errors said "File could not be renamed".
> Edit: Maybe I had the game opened when I installed it and caused the error, im not sure but now im playing the game and the patch is running fine I think



Well, obviously you cannot patch a game which is running...


----------



## popswala (Sep 18, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> probably what are your thoughts on blur? im working on that first then im working on other stuff



I haven't tried them yet but they look good. I've always like the whole glowing effect of things that have lights and stuff. Makes it seem more like in a dream. also with blur, the things that aren't blurred tend to stand out more and makes them seem a lil more HD then they are.


----------



## PHaS3 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm curious, anyone else finished the game yet? 

I have, and I'm interested to hear some other people's opinions on missing sections of the game, including Xen?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 18, 2012)

It's not done...?

My opinion regarding that is releasing it now before the rest is done was a good move cause few who were not insiders in some way believed it would ever actually come out at all by now.


----------



## Drac (Sep 18, 2012)

I have played it for 4 hours and I like it much, i used the patch above and I dont have problems, gravity-jumping-crouching its balanced and I dont have problems with the graphics (I have hd 5770), only sometimes with some effects I have 40-50 fps. The game is very well done


----------



## popswala (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm getting 100+ with a single 275. Not bad at all.


----------



## PHaS3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ah lol, not done would explain it... Stupid me to think that a released game would be done. 

I understand why they would do that, but I don't recall seeing anything actually stating that it's not done.

I did really enjoy playing it though. Got started on HL2 again now too


----------



## D4S4 (Sep 18, 2012)

just came here to ask if rejzor ate his own hair


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 18, 2012)

D4S4 said:


> just came here to ask if rejzor ate his own hair



+1 

Youtube, please.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 18, 2012)

> Carlos Montero, leader of the 40-strong Black Mesa development team, said it decided to release a shorter version instead of making people wait longer for the whole thing.



http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-19463712

Annual vaporware lists have one less champion now.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 18, 2012)

PHaS3 said:


> I'm curious, anyone else finished the game yet?
> 
> I have, and I'm interested to hear some other people's opinions on missing sections of the game, including Xen?



I finished it - - it seems like the only thing missing was xen then again i haven't played the original in over 2 years. overall it seemed like a good place to leave off at - xen is a hugely different world with a complete 180 from all of the textures and "feel" of most of the chapters so i feel its justified that they left off at that point. i just hope they dont take as long to finish xen as the rest of the game i'd be more than willing to wait a year or so with normal updates and teasers of course to the progress of that last chapter 

lets just hope that gabe doesn't decide to launch HL2:EP3 before black mesa finishes off xen but then again if that were to happen there would be a definitive chance of playing original HL all the way to EP 3 with no huge transition to the quality of the graphics and "feel" of the game especially with cinema mod applied to HL2


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah make sure nothing related to the game is running when patching, even shut Steam down. I've had errors just trying to launch the game if I so much as leave Steam running, and without any mods or patches.

LOL on not being finished. Here I was assuming it was the whole game. Granted Xen is kinda strange, but still, I want to play the whole game, not part of it. This is not a spoiler but a valued heads up, because I would have been kinda pissed had I got to that point and found out in game.


----------



## popswala (Sep 19, 2012)

crap. just froze on me when sliding under a lazer. Hopefully it doesn't do it to me again. is quicksave not active? or is it not set to F5?


----------



## DEFEATEST (Sep 19, 2012)

Its set to F6 this time! I was like??? lol


----------



## popswala (Sep 19, 2012)

thanks. I'll remember that when I get back on.

lol. it didn't freeze this time. got a lil farther thanks to wasting a lil ammo to take a short cut lol.


----------



## happita (Sep 19, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> ...there would be a definitive chance of playing original HL all the way to EP 3 with no huge transition to the quality of the graphics and "feel" of the game especially with cinema mod applied to HL2



I have only seen screenshots of the cinema mod for HL2, and quite frankly it looks too good. I can't wait to try out out, but first Black Mesa!!
BTW, sorry if this has already been asked, but isn't Black Mesa officially supposed to be launching on Steam? Or is it just available at the developer's website?


----------



## popswala (Sep 19, 2012)

thats correct. You can get black mesa right now but its incomplete. It is confirmed for steam when done of course.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 19, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> +1
> 
> Youtube, please.



It's not a complete game so i won't eat my hair 

Phew, that was a close one hihi...


----------



## xenocide (Sep 19, 2012)

Am I the only one who feels with the changes to the enemy AI BM:S is slightly harder than HL1 was?  Could just be my old age catching up to me...


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 19, 2012)

xenocide said:


> Am I the only one who feels with the changes to the enemy AI BM:S is slightly harder than HL1 was?  Could just be my old age catching up to me...



I don't think so. It's just that modern games are dumbed down.



RejZoR said:


> It's not a complete game so i won't eat my hair
> 
> Phew, that was a close one hihi...



It's 80% of the game so let me offer you a few suggestions:






















I strongly recommend the first one, but it's your choice.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 19, 2012)

I had to uninstall this last night after lots of frustrations with freezes, crashes, then boatloads of lag at the part where they try and send you to Xen.

That is just the stock mod btw with no add on mods. To be fair, there were some levels where no major problems existed, but in some places it's a joke.

I mean come on guys, you've taken an awfully long time to get this far with it and it's like you haven't learned anything about how to code it properly.

All I have to say is Valve better go over it with a fine tooth comb after it's finished to make sure it passes their standards before offering it on Steam.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 19, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> I had to uninstall this last night after lots of frustrations with freezes, crashes, then boatloads of lag at the part where they try and send you to Xen.
> 
> That is just the stock mod btw with no add on mods. To be fair, there were some levels where no major problems existed, but in some places it's a joke.
> 
> ...



Huh, I've had 0 problems with it. Not a single crash, or freeze and performance has alwas been excellent on my GTX460. I wonder what the problem might be with your setup.


----------



## RevengE (Sep 19, 2012)

About time this came out. I'm to have to download it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 19, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> I had to uninstall this last night after lots of frustrations with freezes, crashes, then boatloads of lag at the part where they try and send you to Xen.



No issues here either. Though not sure what you mean by "try and send you to Xen" as that part is not included (after Lambda Core). Of course, I'm not even close to being there myself so maybe I'm missing something here. Though, still, unless a ton of other games old and new run totally problem-free it's got to be your system.

Apparently the folks and ComputerAndVideoGames.com did not have any issue either because here is a glowing review:

http://www.computerandvideogames.co...p-from-some-modders-review/?page=1#top_banner


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No issues here either. Though not sure what you mean by "try and send you to Xen" as that part is not included (after Lambda Core). Of course, I'm not even close to being there myself so maybe I'm missing something here. Though, still, unless a ton of other games old and new run totally problem-free it's got to be your system.
> 
> Apparently the folks and ComputerAndVideoGames.com did not have any issue either because here is a glowing review:
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.co...p-from-some-modders-review/?page=1#top_banner



I had 4 or 5 crashes myself from the game,Then again I am on WIn8 Pro so oh well.I finished the game today too.What a awesome mod way better then that source version ...Glad i have not bought it. I hope when they finish Xen levels we won`t lose our game saves.....


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 19, 2012)

By part where they try and send you to Xen, I'm talking about the big laser array room where they attempt to teleport you there before you actually get to Xen.

I think it's safe to say plenty people here have mentioned issues of one kind or another with this mod, but I am wondering if it might be that some of the uploads are corrupt. Like I said earlier, I got a corrupt archive warning when unzipping it with WinRar before installing, and others have mentioned various errors too. Normally when I get a corrupt archive error on a file it won't even extract and install, but since it did I pondered whether WinRar was just misdiagnosing the file, and went ahead and played it anyway. 

I have however noticed certain textures now and then flash bright green. Whether that's the mod, the file being corrupt or the 306.23 drivers I just installed, I don't know. I'm running an older GPU (GTS 250 1GB), and once in a while older ones don't jive so well with Nvidia's latest drivers even when they claim they're supported by them.

As far as whether it's my system having problems, as I also stated earlier, when first having severe lag problems with this mod, I exited the game and launch Sleeping Dogs, and it played just fine on a pretty lengthy session. I DID notice however that defragging cleaned up performance again. It's kinda odd that a game running on an engine as old as Source would be so in need of defragging constantly where other more modern and higher resource games are not. I can only assume that means this mod is terrible at writing saves to the page file and/or a result of a corrupt file.

At this point I'm content to wait until they're finished with it and next time DL maybe straight from Steam in hopes to get a more stable file. Although it could indeed be a corrupted file, uploading them properly to the sites they link you to is also part of the responsibility of the mod team, and I don't ever recall getting a corrupt DL from Gamershell before.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 20, 2012)

great mod , now we wait for the xen level xd


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah ok...just making sure you knew you can't actually _get_ to Xen yet as I thought that was more common knowledge than it turned out to be in this thread, at least a couple days ago.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 20, 2012)

Enemy Ai (especially HECU soldiers) is idiotically overdone. Sure it gives challenge up close but gets on your nerves quickly when you're getting hit by something that looks like 5 moving pixels, 500 kilometers away.
It's especially annoying in We've got hostage (where you get to the surface) and Surface Tension. And the same goes for the AH-64 which can gun your left ball off from 5 kilometers away with the machinegun. Just stupid.
And what's worse, i can't seem to find any working tweaks to dumb down the idiotic robotic distance precision and view of enemy soldiers to some reasonable level. Seems like it's hardcoded somewhere...


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 20, 2012)

lol I think you are over reacting. I didn't found that problematic at all, quite the opposite. Finally a game where AI is not horrendously short-sighted. Of course I can see people from far far away in real life, why wouldn't a soldier (who probably has a scope or in the worst case binoculars) be able to see a guy on a reflecting orange suit?

HL1/Blackmesa does not have such long distances anyway, it's not as open as other games at all. Now if you were talking about Operation Flashpoint or ARMA I, there I could almost agree.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, every thing has it's limits. Seeing me 300m away on an orange rocks background (Surface Tension cliff side) and hit me with same MP5 as i have at that distance as soon as i slowly stick my head out is just plain ridiculous.

And what makes things worse are rock edges and wire fences. Their bullets go through easily, yours don't. Try using the bow, aim over the rock and fire. The dart will hit the rock even though you're aiming OVER it. It's very buggy and annoying.

Original HECU soldiers in HL1 were damn deadly, yet they never behaved like super robots with augmented vision and firing precision of a machine. They behaved like proper human soldiers.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 20, 2012)

I disagree completely.



RejZoR said:


> Well, every thing has it's limits. Seeing me 300m away on an orange rocks background (Surface Tension cliff side) and hit me with same MP5 as i have at that distance as soon as i slowly stick my head out is just plain ridiculous.



No, it's not. Seems to me you're just too used to modern stupidly dumbed down games. Besides they are far from as deadly as you describe them. And you can kill them the exact same way as they kill you, just keep shooting and some bullets will hit them, which is what they do. Granted they have infinite ammo and you don't, it's a game.

FYI the *effective* range of the MP5 is 200m. Maximum range is quite a bit more.





EDIT: Or here:




or even here (no need to expand the image, you should be able to see them):





You can't see those people and shoot them? (as long as the weapon and your skill permits) They're definitely a lot farther away than 300m.






And you can't see that ^^ guy against the "orange" wall?



> And what makes things worse are rock edges and wire fences. Their bullets go through easily, yours don't. Try using the bow, aim over the rock and fire. The dart will hit the rock even though you're aiming OVER it. It's very buggy and annoying.



Huh?? It's called gravity.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> I disagree completely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depending on the MP5 model it shoots 9mm (Shit round) 10mm. (Zero stopping power) .40 (shaved down 10mm). None of those rounds have any balls to them at range. However a 10mm will reach out and touch ya past 200m. Its got the velocity for it. However any armor will stop em. Hell even a thick jacket will stop a 9mm lol. 10mm will go right through (not good in combat) .40 is ok. Gots the most stopping power without the sacrifice of capacity. Capacity and RPM is where the MP5 shines in CQB. Personally I would rather have a something that shoots .45 ACP like the UMP45. Hell even a Tommy lol.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Depending on the MP5 model it shoots 9mm (Shit round) 10mm. (Zero stopping power) .40 (shaved down 10mm). None of those rounds have any balls to them at range. However a 10mm will reach out and touch ya past 200m. Its got the velocity for it. However any armor will stop em. Hell even a thick jacket will stop a 9mm lol. 10mm will go right through (not good in combat) .40 is ok. Gots the most stopping power without the sacrifice of capacity. Capacity and RPM is where the MP5 shines in CQB. Personally I would rather have a something that shoots .45 ACP like the UMP45.



In the game they have to hit you 10+ times before they kill you. It's the way simple FPS simulate that sorta thing.

And I think it was said soewhere that it is in fact the 10mm version, or maybe it was the MP7 in HL2. It doesn't really matter anyway, I'm not discussing whether the MP5 is realistic in the game (it's not a war simulator), just that a trained soldier can definitely spot and kill an enemy 300m away. Hell, with the right weapon 800m+ kills have been documented (no sniper).


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok.. I'll put my work hat on for a second here (I'm a Combat Arms instructor in the air force) a M9 beretta (fires the 9mm round) max range is 1800m. Thats a 9mm pistol with a maximum range of a little over 1 mile. It's max effective range (Determined by what distance 50% of shooters can effectively engage) is 50m. This is a pistol, an mp5 being a submachine gun offers a better ranged firing platform. And mailman if ud like to wear a heavy jacket and sign a waiver letting me shoot at you with a 9mm round at 200m I guarantee your day will not end well.

Basically what it comes down to is a 9mm round can kill you at 300m. In comparison a 5.56 (out of a M4/M16) maximum range is 3600m, thats a little over 2 miles. Max effective being 500-600m. 

Simply put, bullets go far. Bullets kill people. And thats your CATM class for today.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Ok.. I'll put my work hat on for a second here (I'm a Combat Arms instructor in the air force) a M9 beretta (fires the 9mm round) max range is 1800m. Thats a 9mm pistol with a maximum range of a little over 1 mile. It's max effective range (Determined by what distance 50% of shooters can effectively engage) is 50m. This is a pistol, an mp5 being a submachine gun offers a better ranged firing platform. And mailman if ud like to wear a heavy jacket and sign a waiver letting me shoot at you with a 9mm round at 200m I guarantee your day will not end well.
> 
> Basically what it comes down to is a 9mm round can kill you at 300m. In comparison a 5.56 (out of a M4/M16) maximum range is 3600m, thats a little over 2 miles. Max effective being 500-600m.
> 
> Simply put, bullets go far. Bullets kill people. And thats your CATM class for today.



Ill take that bet any day of the week. Why do you think the ARMY and USMC are scrapping the M9? Hmmmm? 9mm has proven ineffective in combat. Something any reloader could have told ya. You instruct? So have I. Been shooting IDPA and IPSC for years. Whats your point? Ive seen 9mm with less the 1" penetration on ballistic gel. Its not consistent and doesn't have the stopping power.

Oh and by the way the .223 is a varmint round. Not even meant for medium game.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill take that bet any day of the week. Why do you think the ARMY and USMC are scrapping the M9? Hmmmm? 9mm has proven ineffective in combat. Something any reloader could have told ya. You instruct? So have I. Been shooting IDPA and IPSC for years. Whats your point? Ive seen 9mm with less the 1" penetration on ballistic gel.



Its ineffective in combat because the round will be stopped by body armor at range, you dont use your m9 at range its a reactionary weapon for the o shit moments within 15m. 

And their taking it out of service because the M9 is a piece of shit weapon, not the round.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Its ineffective in combat because the round will be stopped by body armor at range, you dont use your m9 at range its a reactionary weapon for the o shit moments within 15m.
> 
> And their taking it out of service because the M9 is a piece of shit weapon, not the round.



Yeah well then why not use a 9mm on a M1911 platform? Oh I know! Because 9mm is a shit round.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah well then why not use a 9mm on a M1911 platform? Oh I know! Because 9mm is a shit round.



Or because beretta signed a contract with the us government to replace our 1911's with the M9. (Money > Common sense) 

How clueless are you?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Or because beretta signed a contract with the us government to replace our 1911's with the M9. (Money > Common sense)
> 
> How clueless are you?



Do you even know why they replaced the 1911 originally? Had NOTHING to do with money. Also you still haven't answered my question. Why are they going back to the 1911 in .45 if the 9mm is such a great round?

Edit: Well?........still reading in wiki?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 20, 2012)

Come'on guys, I can hop in the this as well but this thread is about black mesa not how shitty the Beretta or 9mm round is.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you even know why they replaced the 1911 originally? Had NOTHING to do with money. Also you still haven't answered my question. Why are they going back to the 1911 in .45 if the 9mm is such a great round?



Because of course the 45 offers more stopping power, its a bigger round with more "oomph". (I'd rather have seen them go to a glock, or sig.. the 1911 is a great weapon but past its prime)

The 1911's were replaced with a 9mm pistol because they were worn down and we went the way of NATO to conform with the 9x19mm parabellums that are widely available everywhere.


This entire conversation stems from this

Can a 9mm round kill you at 300m? Yes.
Will it take some rediculous kentucky windage? Yes.
Will it take multiple rounds? Yup.
Will a haji made flak vest stop the round? Yup, but those dont cover your whole body and I wont touch the bruising and chance for internal damage from that as I'm not a doctor.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Because of course the 45 offers more stopping power, its a bigger round with more "oomph". (I'd rather have seen them go to a glock, or sig.. the 1911 is a great weapon but past its prime)
> 
> The 1911's were replaced with a 9mm pistol because they were worn down and we went the way of NATO to conform with the 9x19mm parabellums that are widely available everywhere.
> 
> ...



9mm killing you at 300m is a wild, WILD reach at best. Head shot and thats not even a sure thing. Anyway we better get back on topic as Brandon said.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah guys the info is apreciated, but better leave it at that. 

The point is that in BM a single 9mm round doesn't kill you at all and not all of the rounds they shoot hit you anyway, so that's about it, "realistic enough" for a sci-fi FPS.

And I think that the fact that Valve subtituted the MP5 for the M4A1 in HL:Source already tells the story about what they wanted that weapon to be in the game. It's not a war simulator, so it's not the MP5 or the M4A1, it's just the automatic weapon, with certain characteristics so that it's fun and useful depending on the situation.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 20, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> Yeah guys the info is apreciated, but better leave it at that.
> 
> The point is that in BM a single 9mm round doesn't kill you at all and not all of the rounds they shoot hit you anyway, so that's about it, "realistic enough" for a sci-fi FPS.
> 
> And I think that the fact that Valve subtituted the MP5 for the M4A1 in HL:Source already tells the story about what they wanted that weapon to be in the game. It's not a war simulator, so it's not the MP5 or the M4A1, it's just the automatic weapon, with certain characteristics so that it's fun and useful depending on the situation.



Its a game, that pretty much sums it up. It has a arcade style feel and damage. Wished the spreads were more on point and that all of the weapons could be pulled up to sights but thats not the case :/


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its a game, that pretty much sums it up.



Yup. I was just conceeding that some other types of games require at least a significant ammount of realism.

And a little off-topic, but related to this (I just saw it this morning and just need to share):

http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2012/09/18/game-theory-borderlands-2-fails-to-cross-ove/

You really need the WSJ to make the worst (yet somehow fun) game review ever. The guy keeps comparing Borderlands 2 to COD, and how it fails because it's not like COD... hilarious.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 20, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> Yup. I was just conceeding that some other types of games require at least a significant ammount of realism.
> 
> And a little off-topic, but related to this (I just saw it this morning and just need to share):
> 
> ...



Whoever write that review should kill themselves


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 22, 2012)

why are people not seeding this???? it is crawling at like 100KB/s ....

edit: woops spoke too soon. 9.6 MB/s down!


----------



## erixx (Sep 23, 2012)

I am having "big moments" with Black Mesa I have not had in a long time.... They just nailed this game....


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 23, 2012)

Heck I started playing original Half Life and Blue Shift...and no the jumping is off in Black Mesa,I made it to office complex in the ver1  with no problems with curb jumps,I could make it on to the lower small boxes and crate crouch jump.Blue Shift has a bug in it when you get to the elevators in G Sector.I had to install this http://old.hl-improvement.com/downloads.php Got past the G Sector elevator bug and put it The saved game file in my steam  save folders.Duty Calls is the next map.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 4, 2012)

I can't wait until they finish the game...Sucks salty sweaty donkey balls to be 4 chapters short of a full game....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 4, 2012)

jmcslob said:


> I can't wait until they finish the game...Sucks salty sweaty donkey balls to be 4 chapters short of a full game....



wait, it's not finished? no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 4, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> wait, it's not finished? no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It ends when you go to Zen.....
Not sure why... I think they are deciding if they are gonna change the ending to make more sense


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 4, 2012)

I just came here to complain that I want more! 

I NEED MORE HALF LIFE!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 4, 2012)

I've had it installed since it came out, but I haven't had time to play it at all.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 4, 2012)

I got laid off so I was able to devote 13 hours to it....Prolly wouldve had it beat in 8 hours if it wasn't for the mod holding true to that generic ass "crouch jump" from the original half life which btw is most of the gameplay  in the game....


----------



## option350z (Oct 4, 2012)

jmcslob said:


> It ends when you go to Zen.....
> Not sure why... I think they are deciding if they are gonna change the ending to make more sense



They aren't really changing the ending all that much I would think. The dev team released black mesa unfinished. They decided that the entire community waited long enough for the release of this mod. So they put it out there to ease the crowd over until they finish the last 4 chapters of the game.


----------



## LDNL (Oct 4, 2012)

This really made it possible for me to finally experience HL1 (and possibly Xen when they release it). About 12 years ago when I bought half life, it was only because I wanted to start playing CS. I wasn't interested in the HL series but then HL2 was released and for me it was the best gaming experience ive ever had so owed it to myself to play this through.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 4, 2012)

LDNL said:


> This really made it possible for me to finally experience HL1 (and possibly Xen when they release it). About 12 years ago when I bought half life, it was only because I wanted to start playing CS. I wasn't interested in the HL series but then HL2 was released and for me it was the best gaming experience ive ever had so owed it to myself to play this through.



i too bought half life when it came out. maybe 1 month after?  anyway, it really was an epic experience and i feel like with black mesa that i am reliving it all over again. this game is so amazing i don't know if anything else will be as good.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 4, 2012)

Two weeks ago I got stuck not being able to climb the ladder at the far right end of that room filled with green toxic waste at the end of that tram (which sure seemed a bug of some sort; it was right in front of me and appeared the only exit) and I have not tried again as yet...


----------



## AndyLA (Oct 4, 2012)

IMHO - Black Mesa is the best part of the Half-Life i ever played


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok guys noob time,

i finally got a chance to get to play it but... it's not starting nor showing up on steam, i just re installed steam yesterday and after re installing the game (downloaded from the torrent here) steam downloaded the 2007 SDK but i still can't see black mesa
I googled alot but i can't figure it out


----------



## Scatler (Nov 10, 2012)

If you've done everything correctly what you need to do is restart steam and check your game library.


----------



## happita (Nov 10, 2012)

I know that they are still working on a few other levels that they plan on releasing soon, but does anyone have any idea when this game will be "officially" released on Steam? I hate playing incomplete games just like I hate watching half of a movie, doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 10, 2012)

Scatler said:


> If you've done everything correctly what you need to do is restart steam and check your game library.



OK my bad, i installed it in a different location than the default so it wouldn't show up on steam 
re installed it correctly and restarted steam and it works


Spoiler











Very good game, makes me want to play HL2 again after i finish it


----------



## newconroer (Nov 18, 2012)

jmcslob said:


> It ends when you go to Zen.....
> Not sure why... I think they are deciding if they are gonna change the ending to make more sense



All this development time and we got a touched up rerelease (not a reboot) of the original game with 'promises' of future content.

Where is this all headed other than back into a vapor ware rumor mill?


----------

